# Frequent BSODs after upgrading video card



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi, I recently upgraded my brand new HP desktop with a new video card and power supply. For the last several days I have been getting multiple crashes and BSODs, and I have no idea what's causing them. All my drivers are up to date, and I'm not getting any heat problems that I can see; the case isn't hot, and the video card isn't blowing hot air out the back.

The BSODs are most common after midnight, but I've gotten them in the middle of the day too. They have happened both when I'm actively using the computer (surfing the web mostly) and when I've been away doing other things. I've attached a perflog and my crash dumps, though I couldn't figure out how to save those as text files.

Here are my system specs as best as I can answer them:

*·* OS - Windows 7 Home Premium *
·* x64 
*·* Windows 7 Home Premium *·* Pre-installed *·
* Age of system (hardware): Less than 3 months *
· *I have not reinstalled the OS 
*· *AMD Athlon(tm) X4 640 Processor 3.00 GHZ *
· *Video Card: HIS H467QR1GH Radeon HD 4670 1GB 128-bit DDR3 (new install) 
*· *MotherBoard-? *
· *Power Supply - Rosewell 600W (new install) *
·* System Manufacturer--HP *
·* Exact model number-- p6710f


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

24 hours after my initial post I have had four BSODs in the Spanish of 20 minutes. The first came while playing Wow; screen went pixellated and Windows restarted. During reboot I ran the memory diagnostic, but no problems were detected.

Second crash happened roughly 5 minutes later as I tried to play WoW again. Same kind of crash as the first. Giving up on WoW for the time being, I loaded this forum. While reading up on how to run the driver verifier, I got a BSOD that mentioned a driver being not or less equal or something.

This time I rebooted in Safe Mode and was following a prompt on the diagnostics I could run in Safe Mode when I got another BSOD with a message I didn't recognize. I then got a message saying that Windows had failed to start up. I followed the recommend prompt, but now Windows is failing to start up. Right now my screen is black save for a progress bar that has settled into an infinite loop.

*** is going on?!

PS: posting from my iPhone.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Tried to run windows startup repair and immediately got the following BSOD, which was the same one I got when I crashed in safe mode.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Managed to get Windows started in normal mode to run the driver verifier. Followed all the steps from that thread and let it run. Got a BSOD. Tried to do a system restore to the restore point, but now I'm only getting a black screen and my mouse cursor, even when attempting to boot up in safe mode.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

If you are crashing during Safe mode, then it has to be either your hard drive controller drivers messing up, or it's a hardware issue, and judging by the previous crashdumps it looks to be a hardware prob. Seeing as you just replaced your PSU and video card, either of those are immediately suspect. Obviously, if you put anything new into your computer and all of a sudden it starts crashing, you can bet whatever you put in is the cause. You will probably need to start RMAing the video card and the power supply to see which one it is.

New hardware doesn't always means good hardware. There is always the chance that it may be a reject that somehow slipped through manufacturing tests before being shipped. That's why it's always recommended to do thorough testing on any new hardware prior to actually using it.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

After the crash in Safe Mode, the computer would not start up in Windows at all, so I ended up taking it back to Staples (where I bought it) to have them look at it. According to them, my hardware was fine, but somehow some of my Windows Startup files had gotten deleted or corrupted. This necessitated a full windows re-install. When they did the re-install, they also discovered that my computer was only using one of its four processors and only 2 GB of its total 4 GB of RAM.

After the fix and tune up a few days ago, my machine has been running very smoothly and I haven't had any problems so far.

The tech people at Staples hypothesized that when I installed the drivers for the new video card, it somehow mistook what version of Windows I was running, and the drivers were trying to access files that didn't exist on my machine. Does that actually happen, or happen all that frequently?


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

I wish to make no offense to those in Staples, but to be honest, that all sounds incorrect. Almost.

In safe mode, Windows software drivers are utilized to perform video processing, not the drivers provided with the video card. No matter what manner of installation you did for the card, this would not have affected safe mode in any shape, fashion or form.

Also, I think they mean "cores", not processors. You only have one physical CPU, but 4 dies within it.

The "mistook what version of Windows" is also rather erroneous. Newer Windows environments typically emulate themselves in certain ways to get drivers not specifically designed for them to work in their environment, all for backwards compatibility. It's not entirely an accurate representation and can have bugs, of course, but there's nothing inherently "wrong" in the drivers thinking your version of Windows is something different.

However, they were right about the corruption thing. I don't know why I didn't go through your crashdumps before, but I did now and they revealed kernel code images have been altered. While they aren't zeroed out, there are cases of memory stride corruptions, which means that bands of memory got altered. This is typically iconic of RAM problems and not software tampering with memory.

You will want to do a Memtest overnight just to be absolutely sure you have healthy RAM. There's also the possibility that your new PSU may be causing trouble. Grab HWMonitor and go check your voltages during gameplay. You can also send us a snapshot as well if you'd like.

It's good to be on the safe side instead of the potential of having things go bad again.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

So what do I do after downloading Memtest? I've never seen a .iso file before. Do I need to burn it to a DVD and run it from there?


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry about the double post, but I couldn't find an edit button. Here are some HW Monitor logs of the computer at rest and while gaming (Team Fortress 2 in this case).


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

The iso file is a CD image. You burn a CD with it. You can also use the USB version of Memtest if you wish. Make sure when you start up the PC to change boot order so that you load up the cd or usb first.

I do want to note that unless HWMonitor is reading the voltages wrong, I am seeing some _very_ bad voltage skews going on. A malfunctioning power supply causes this, so if you or I are to trust what HWMonitor says (often times it's correct), then I'd point finger at your power supply.

Understand that when purchasing power supplies, *never* go cheap. They are the heart that pumps the blood of the system, and you are taking big risks in instability and in some cases, irreparable damage to the rest of your system by using cheap power supplies. Rosewell is one that's well known brand for producing frequently bad power supplies, some of which has utterly destroyed the computer of those who've installed them. It would be most wise if you save up for a reliable, trusted brand. Granted, you will pay 3-6 times more for it, but you will end up saving yourself a bunch of grief in the long run. Do note that while even the best brands have the potential for churning out a bad power supply or two that manages to slip by manufacturing tests, they are far more seldom than a brand like Rosewell. Ultimately, get a good brand PSU, and stick with *only* good brand PSU's.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

The reason I went with the Rosewell was because there were no other 400W+ PSUs in my price range on Newegg. And even then, I paid over budget because the 530W PSU I was looking at wouldn't fit in my case.

The fact of the matter is, I can't afford to drop $180+ on an expensive PSU, especially not after paying that much just to get the rig working again. And if I don't have at least a 400w PSU, I can't run my video card. And if I can't run the video card I won't be able to play WoW or SWTOR or such with my friends, which defeats the whole purpose of buying the new computer in the first place.

Are there any good brand names that I should be looking into? Maybe Newegg or Bestbuy will have one of theirs at a reasonable price.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

This post is a good start for your search for a reliable PSU. They're not nearly the $180 monster you're thinking of, and even so, it is worth saving up towards a good PSU rather than spend money shipping back RMA's and waiting weeks to get one that works but only for a year or two. We'd like to save you from having to go through that trouble, hence the advice.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For a HD4670 this will do fine> Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO550W (P1-550S-XXB9) 550W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you for the advice and the PSU recommendation. I arrived at the $180 figure because you said I'd have to pay 3x what I paid for the Rosewell.

The linked article was interesting, if mostly above my head. The article said that a bad AC converter (or whatever the proper term is) can affect my RAM. Is that what originally happened? And if so, is that damage permanent? Lastly, is that linked PSU from a good brand? I obviously don't know the brands, and Newegg only had four reviews. Part of why I went with the Rosewell was because it had a lot of positive reviews.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

XFX is new to the PSU market but like most they do not actually build them, the one linked is built by Seasonic has a 5 year warranty, like the Corsair 550VX also Seasonic based but priced higher at the moment. The Rosewill units are manufactured by superflower same oem as Tiger Directs Ultra units.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

The output from a bad power supply has the potential to create permanent damage, but that always does not happen. It is, however, not a risk you should be willing to take, because having it fry your RAM is the least of your worries: it is more likely to fry your motherboard, video card or CPU instead.

Wrench is one of our hardware techs, so I'd take his advice more than mine (though my link comes from one of our hardware techs as well). He will not recommend anything that isn't reliable.

Most products from newegg can produce a large number of satisfactory reviews, but it's the percentage of bad reviews that matter as well. I might see 80% reviews praising the item, but the 20% bad means I have around a 1 in 5 chance that the PSU I'm gonna get isn't gonna do so hot. It is important to weigh both good and bad, and come up with a solid conclusion. This is also one of those areas where brand name actually means something.

Again, the same thing with the XFX PSU can go. There is a potential that what you get may crap out. Though unlike Rosewell's case, most likely you may just get a BSOD here and there, and not a short that will destroy your PC.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you both for the help and advice. I'll look into picking up that other PSU, and I'll give the friend who also got the Rosewell a heads-up (he has also had random shutdowns). I guess my last question for now is how likely a relapse is while I wait for the new PSU? Should I just use my PC sparingly? Should I wait to run the overnight memtest until I have the new PSU? I don't think I trust it to run all night if what you guys say is true.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Go ahead and run memtest+ for a couple of passes now, if you see any errors there something amiss. If you see no errors on a couple passes then later when you get the PSU run it over night to make sure it's good.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Update:

Got the new power supply last month and got it installed without trouble. Ran Memtest overnight and got no errors. I had no crashes until last week when Team Fortress 2 caused that noisy, blue screen free crash. After that I had no problems until today, where I got a blue screen while surfing the web, at which point it crashed again on boot in normal mode.

I did a system restore, but got another immediate blue screen. Rebooted in safe mode and ran event viewer to see over two dozen errors saying something about being unable to share a printer (my printer is turned off and I don't think I have it set up to share anyway).

I've also got lots of error messages having to do with servers and devices and programs for that server not loading(?). Something called ReadyBoot also is beyond maximum size apparently.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

I also have several DCOM error "1084" but I don't know what that means.

EDIT: Attached minidump from today's crash.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

ReadyBoot is related to ReadyBoost, are you leaving the USB thumb drive in all the time?
Do you have external hard drives hooked up all the time?
Unplug all of the above and test.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

I have my iPod plugged in all the time, and my external hard drive plugged in almost all the time. If I don't, I tend to forget to do my weekly backups. What test should I do? Memtest or something else?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Unplug both the ipod and external drive, if you still have the 2 gig sticks(?) use them. if you have more then one internal unplug the any except the one with windows installed.

Is there anything you do repeatedly that causes a BSOD, if there is do it.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

OK, iPod and external hard drive are unplugged. I have two 2 gig ram sticks in my tower that I'm currently using. I'm not sure what I can do to test for another BSOD, though. Like I said, I've only had a couple crashes since getting the new power supply. One was last week while playing TF2, but that hasn't happened again since (sometimes hl2.exe locks up if I alt+tab, though. This doesn't result in a BSOD). Today's first BSOD came while surfing the web, the second upon rebooting in normal mode. Then the computer refused to startup in normal mode, leading to me running Startup Repair and booting in safe mode. I tried rebooting in normal mode twice. The first resulted in another startup failure, at which point I booted in safe mode and did a system restore. I was able to start in normal mode, but then I got another BSOD immediately. Another Startup Repair and Restore, and my computer is running normally so far.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Run it for a bit and see what happens.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Can do.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

So everything was running fine until just now, when I got a BSOD immediately on startup again. Computer is running startup repair right now.

EDIT:

After Startup Repair ran, I got another BSOD, this one saying something to the effect of SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION. Currently running in safe mode with networking.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Follow the instruction Here> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html

I'll get someone to look at the new dumps.

If you do get back it to standard Windows run Driver Verifier> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

OK, here's the folder from the two downloaded programs. There's no Perfmon set in there, though, because for some reason it wouldn't let me save a data collection set, manually or otherwise.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Updated attachment with Perflog.

Currently running in normal mode, will run the driver verifier as soon as I can.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

All 3 BSODs were *0x3b* - system service threw an exception

Two had exception = *0xc0000005* = memory access violation
The other = *0xc000001d* = attempt to execute illegal program instruction, e.g., division by zero

The 3 BSODs occurred 34-42 seconds after boot-up. The 2 from 24 Aug are inconclusive. The BSOD on 22 August named NIS/ N360 as the probable cause.

NIS/N360 removal - http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN146

Reboot upon completion; install MSE - http://www.microsoft.com/security/pc-security/mse.aspx

Run Driver Verifier, see if it flags any 3rd party drivers.

Your Event Viewer logs are filled with 100s of entries related to problems with iTunes, specifically Bonjour Service. 

You have April 2011 ATI video drivers installed. See if updated ones available - 

http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/downloads.aspx

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`


BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\082411-22744-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Aug 24 17:51:29.890 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:40.450
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_STRIDE
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c000001d fffff800`02cfd680 fffff880`056cbee0 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 6.06
BiosReleaseDate = 03/22/2011
SystemManufacturer = Hewlett-Packard
SystemProductName = p6710f
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\082411-23493-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Aug 24 17:46:38.823 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:34.009
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_STRIDE
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`02f61499 fffff880`08c48150 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 6.06
BiosReleaseDate = 03/22/2011
SystemManufacturer = Hewlett-Packard
SystemProductName = p6710f
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\082211-19266-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Mon Aug 22 15:15:12.468 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:42.028
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SYMEVENT64x86.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SYMEVENT64x86.SYS
Probably caused by : SYMEVENT64x86.SYS ( SYMEVENT64x86+126a7 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_SYMEVENT64x86+126a7
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff880`040cd6a7 fffff880`09746b10 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 6.06
BiosReleaseDate = 03/22/2011
SystemManufacturer = Hewlett-Packard
SystemProductName = p6710f
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


```
[font=lucida console]

Opened log file 'C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\082411-22744-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: a:\symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c58000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e9d670
Debug session time: Wed Aug 24 17:51:29.890 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:40.450
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c000001d, fffff80002cfd680, fffff880056cbee0, 0}

Probably caused by : memory_corruption

Followup: memory_corruption
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c000001d, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff80002cfd680, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff880056cbee0, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc000001d - {EXCEPTION}  Illegal Instruction  An attempt was made to execute an illegal instruction.

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!MiInsertNode+10
fffff800`02cfd680 1f              ???

CONTEXT:  fffff880056cbee0 -- (.cxr 0xfffff880056cbee0)
.cxr 0xfffff880056cbee0
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=fffffa8006ee8960 rcx=fffffa8007ff0810
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=fffffa8006ee8960 rdi=fffffa80077972c0
rip=fffff80002cfd680 rsp=fffff880056cc8c8 rbp=fffffa8006ee8cf8
 r8=0000000000000001  r9=fffff80002c58000 r10=fffffa8007ff0810
r11=fffffa8006ee8da8 r12=fffffa8007ff0810 r13=00000000016e1fff
r14=0000000000000000 r15=fffffa80077972c0
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010206
nt!MiInsertNode+0x10:
fffff800`02cfd680 1f              ???
.cxr
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002d09d82 to fffff80002cfd680

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`056cc8c8 fffff800`02d09d82 : fffffa80`077972c0 00000000`00000000 00000000`016e1fff 00000000`00000001 : nt!MiInsertNode+0x10
fffff880`056cc8d0 fffff800`02fedc6b : fffffa80`06ee8960 fffffa80`07fe1620 fffffa80`07ff0810 00000000`00000000 : nt!MiGetWsAndInsertVad+0x62
fffff880`056cc910 fffff800`02fee32b : fffffa80`07fe1620 fffffa80`06ee8960 fffff880`056ccb50 fffffa80`077972c0 : nt!MiMapViewOfDataSection+0x45b
fffff880`056cc9f0 fffff800`02fee78e : fffffa80`00000004 fffffa80`06ee8960 fffff880`056ccb50 00000000`00000000 : nt!MiMapViewOfSection+0x20b
fffff880`056ccae0 fffff800`02cd3ed3 : 00000000`000002f8 fffffa80`077972c0 00000000`030bede8 00000000`00000001 : nt!NtMapViewOfSection+0x2bd
fffff880`056ccbb0 00000000`7771159a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`030bedc8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7771159a


CHKIMG_EXTENSION: !chkimg -lo 50 -db !nt
!chkimg -lo 50 -db !nt
7 errors : !nt (fffff80002cfd680-fffff80002cfd780)
fffff80002cfd680 *1f  84  1b  01  00  00  48  8b *51  18  4d  8b  43  10  66  90 ......H.Q.M.C.f.

fffff80002cfd690 *59  3b  40  18  73  12  49  8b  48  08  48  85  c9  0f  84  bd Y;@.s.I.H.H.....

fffff80002cfd6a0  00  00  00  4c  8b  c1  eb  e8 *41  3b  40  20  0f  86  56  ed ...L....A;@ ..V.

fffff80002cfd6b0 *0a  00  49  8b  48  10  48  85 *c1  74  05  4c  8b  c1  eb  d0 ..I.H.H..t.L....

...

fffff80002cfd780 *23  c8  49  89  4b  28  c3  49  8b  c8  e9  61  69  fc  ff  4d #.I.K(.I...ai..M


MODULE_NAME: memory_corruption

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  memory_corruption

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

MEMORY_CORRUPTOR:  STRIDE

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff880056cbee0 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_STRIDE

BUCKET_ID:  X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_STRIDE

Followup: memory_corruption
---------

rax=fffff880056cb720 rbx=fffff80002e1f788 rcx=000000000000003b
rdx=00000000c000001d rsi=fffff80002c58000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002cd4c40 rsp=fffff880056cb618 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffff80002cfd680  r9=fffff880056cbee0 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff880056cb818 r12=fffff80002cd3ed3 r13=fffff80002edde28
r14=fffff80002cd3ac0 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02cd4c40 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`056cb620=000000000000003b
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`056cb618 fffff800`02cd41e9 : 00000000`0000003b 00000000`c000001d fffff800`02cfd680 fffff880`056cbee0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`056cb620 fffff800`02cd3b3c : fffff880`056cc688 fffff880`056cbee0 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02d009f0 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`056cb760 fffff800`02d004fd : fffff800`02ef3794 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02c58000 fffff880`056cc688 : nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+0x7c
fffff880`056cb7a0 fffff800`02cff2d5 : fffff800`02e1f788 fffff880`056cb818 fffff880`056cc688 fffff800`02c58000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`056cb7d0 fffff800`02d10361 : fffff880`056cc688 fffff880`056cbee0 fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`077972c0 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415
fffff880`056cbeb0 fffff800`02cd42c2 : fffff880`056cc688 fffffa80`06ee8960 fffff880`056cc730 fffffa80`06ee8960 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff880`056cc550 fffff800`02cd241f : fffff880`056cc730 00000000`00000000 00000000`056c0100 fffff880`00000000 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`056cc730 fffff800`02cfd680 : fffff800`02d09d82 fffffa80`077972c0 00000000`00000000 00000000`016e1fff : nt!KiInvalidOpcodeFault+0x11f (TrapFrame @ fffff880`056cc730)
fffff880`056cc8c8 fffff800`02d09d82 : fffffa80`077972c0 00000000`00000000 00000000`016e1fff 00000000`00000001 : nt!MiInsertNode+0x10
fffff880`056cc8d0 fffff800`02fedc6b : fffffa80`06ee8960 fffffa80`07fe1620 fffffa80`07ff0810 00000000`00000000 : nt!MiGetWsAndInsertVad+0x62
fffff880`056cc910 fffff800`02fee32b : fffffa80`07fe1620 fffffa80`06ee8960 fffff880`056ccb50 fffffa80`077972c0 : nt!MiMapViewOfDataSection+0x45b
fffff880`056cc9f0 fffff800`02fee78e : fffffa80`00000004 fffffa80`06ee8960 fffff880`056ccb50 00000000`00000000 : nt!MiMapViewOfSection+0x20b
fffff880`056ccae0 fffff800`02cd3ed3 : 00000000`000002f8 fffffa80`077972c0 00000000`030bede8 00000000`00000001 : nt!NtMapViewOfSection+0x2bd
fffff880`056ccbb0 00000000`7771159a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`056ccc20)
00000000`030bedc8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7771159a
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bc1000 fffff800`00bcb000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`02c0f000 fffff800`02c58000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff800`02c58000 fffff800`03241000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c26000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00c26000 fffff880`00c41000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`00c57000 fffff880`00c64000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c64000 fffff880`00c78000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c78000 fffff880`00cd6000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00cd6000 fffff880`00d96000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00d96000 fffff880`00dac000   amd_sata amd_sata.sys Fri Aug 13 19:35:02 2010 (4C65D6A6)
fffff880`00dac000 fffff880`00df1000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e33000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00e33000 fffff880`00e40000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00e40000 fffff880`00e55000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00e55000 fffff880`00e6a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00e6a000 fffff880`00ec6000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00ec6000 fffff880`00ee0000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00ee3000 fffff880`00f87000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f87000 fffff880`00f96000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f96000 fffff880`00fed000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00fed000 fffff880`00ff6000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00ff6000 fffff880`01000000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01089000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`01089000 fffff880`0109d000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`0109e000 fffff880`01101000   storport storport.sys Thu Mar 10 23:30:23 2011 (4D79A55F)
fffff880`01101000 fffff880`0110e000   amd_xata amd_xata.sys Fri Aug 13 19:35:04 2010 (4C65D6A8)
fffff880`0110e000 fffff880`01119000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`01119000 fffff880`01165000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01165000 fffff880`011d6000   SYMDS64  SYMDS64.SYS  Tue Dec 07 19:16:58 2010 (4CFECE7A)
fffff880`011d6000 fffff880`011ea000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01222000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`01233000 fffff880`01317000   SYMEFA64 SYMEFA64.SYS Sun Mar 13 23:20:58 2011 (4D7D899A)
fffff880`01317000 fffff880`01375000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`01375000 fffff880`013e7000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`013e7000 fffff880`013fd000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01411000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01411000 fffff880`0141b000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0141b000 fffff880`01428000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01428000 fffff880`01431000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01432000 fffff880`015d5000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`015d5000 fffff880`015f0000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`015f0000 fffff880`015ff000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0162b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`0162b000 fffff880`01655000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`01655000 fffff880`0167a000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`0167a000 fffff880`01683000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01686000 fffff880`01779000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`01779000 fffff880`017d9000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`017d9000 fffff880`017e2000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`017e2000 fffff880`017ed000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`017ed000 fffff880`017fe000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01830000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`01830000 fffff880`01838000   AtiPcie64 AtiPcie64.sys Wed Mar 10 09:33:45 2010 (4B97ADC9)
fffff880`01879000 fffff880`01882000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01882000 fffff880`01889000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01889000 fffff880`01892000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01894000 fffff880`01a98000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jun 20 23:33:55 2011 (4E001123)
fffff880`01a98000 fffff880`01ae2000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`01ae2000 fffff880`01b2e000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`01b2e000 fffff880`01b36000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01b36000 fffff880`01b70000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`01b70000 fffff880`01b82000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01b82000 fffff880`01b8b000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01b8b000 fffff880`01bc5000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01bc5000 fffff880`01bdb000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01bdb000 fffff880`01be9000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01be9000 fffff880`01bf9000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`02803000 fffff880`02bff000   lvuvc64  lvuvc64.sys  Fri Apr 01 01:02:12 2011 (4D955C54)
fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e2f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`02e2f000 fffff880`02e3e000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`02e3e000 fffff880`02e43200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`02e46000 fffff880`02f3a000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`02f3a000 fffff880`02f80000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`02f80000 fffff880`02fa4000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`02fa4000 fffff880`02fb4000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`02fb4000 fffff880`02fca000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`02fca000 fffff880`02fee000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`02fee000 fffff880`02ffa000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03c11000 fffff880`03c64000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`03c64000 fffff880`03c77000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`03c77000 fffff880`03c8f000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03c8f000 fffff880`03d58000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`03d58000 fffff880`03d76000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`03d76000 fffff880`03d8e000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`03d8e000 fffff880`03dbb000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0400b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0400b000 fffff880`04088000   IDSvia64 IDSvia64.sys Wed Jul 20 09:19:46 2011 (4E26D5F2)
fffff880`040be000 fffff880`04125000   SYMNETS  SYMNETS.SYS  Tue Apr 19 18:33:31 2011 (4DAE0DBB)
fffff880`04125000 fffff880`0415b000   SYMEVENT64x86 SYMEVENT64x86.SYS Thu Mar 24 19:02:36 2011 (4D8BCD8C)
fffff880`0415b000 fffff880`04188000   Ironx64  Ironx64.SYS  Fri Nov 12 18:06:50 2010 (4CDDC88A)
fffff880`04188000 fffff880`0419e000   SRTSPX64 SRTSPX64.SYS Tue Mar 29 22:46:18 2011 (4D92997A)
fffff880`0419e000 fffff880`041ef000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`041ef000 fffff880`041fb000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`0425c000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:23 2010 (4CE7A687)
fffff880`0425c000 fffff880`04299000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04299000 fffff880`042ae000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`042c1000 fffff880`0433a000   eeCtrl64 eeCtrl64.sys Thu Jul 07 21:45:01 2011 (4E16611D)
fffff880`0433a000 fffff880`04349000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`04349000 fffff880`04367000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`04367000 fffff880`04378000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`04378000 fffff880`043d2000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04422000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04434000 fffff880`04552000   BHDrvx64 BHDrvx64.sys Tue Jul 19 23:34:37 2011 (4E264CCD)
fffff880`04552000 fffff880`04578000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`04578000 fffff880`0458d000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`0458d000 fffff880`045dd000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Apr 19 21:22:32 2011 (4DAE3558)
fffff880`045dd000 fffff880`045f2000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`04604000 fffff880`04700000   netr28x  netr28x.sys  Wed Jul 21 07:39:22 2010 (4C46DC6A)
fffff880`04700000 fffff880`0470d000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`0470d000 fffff880`04764000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Fri Sep 03 01:58:32 2010 (4C808E88)
fffff880`04764000 fffff880`04771000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff880`04771000 fffff880`0477c000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`0477c000 fffff880`047d2000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`047d2000 fffff880`047df000   usbfilter usbfilter.sys Tue Dec 22 03:26:22 2009 (4B3082AE)
fffff880`047df000 fffff880`047f0000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`047f0000 fffff880`047f9000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`047f9000 fffff880`047fa480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a0f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04a0f000 fffff880`04a52000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`04a52000 fffff880`04a64000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`04a70000 fffff880`053a4000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Apr 19 21:53:29 2011 (4DAE3C99)
fffff880`053a4000 fffff880`053bf000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`053bf000 fffff880`053e0000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`053e0000 fffff880`053fa000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`06c00000 fffff880`06c1ac80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`06c1b000 fffff880`06c6cd00   lvrs64   lvrs64.sys   Fri Apr 01 01:01:39 2011 (4D955C33)
fffff880`06c6d000 fffff880`06c7a000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`06c7a000 fffff880`06c88000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`06c88000 fffff880`06cab000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`06cab000 fffff880`06ccc000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`06cd7000 fffff880`06f33d00   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Sep 07 07:17:23 2010 (4C861F43)
fffff880`06f34000 fffff880`06f42000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06f42000 fffff880`06f4c000   dump_storport dump_storport.sys Fri Apr 22 16:04:32 2011 (4DB1DF50)
fffff880`06f4c000 fffff880`06f62000   dump_amd_sata dump_amd_sata.sys Fri Aug 13 19:35:02 2010 (4C65D6A6)
fffff880`06f62000 fffff880`06f75000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06f75000 fffff880`06f81000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`06f81000 fffff880`06f9e000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`06f9e000 fffff880`06f9ff00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`06fa0000 fffff880`06fbb000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`06fbb000 fffff880`06fc9000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06fc9000 fffff880`06fe2000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06fe2000 fffff880`06fea080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06feb000 fffff880`06ff9000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`07007000 fffff880`07055000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`07055000 fffff880`07079000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`07079000 fffff880`07082000   cpuz135_x64 cpuz135_x64.sys Tue Nov 09 08:33:36 2010 (4CD94DB0)
fffff880`07082000 fffff880`07128000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`07128000 fffff880`07133000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`07133000 fffff880`07164000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`07164000 fffff880`07176000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`07176000 fffff880`071df000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`07a23000 fffff880`07abb000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`07abb000 fffff880`07aec000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:32 2010 (4CE7A654)
fffff960`00040000 fffff960`00353000   win32k   win32k.sys   Fri Jun 10 23:06:57 2011 (4DF2DBD1)
fffff960`004c0000 fffff960`004ca000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00690000 fffff960`006b7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)
fffff960`00830000 fffff960`00891000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Feb 19 04:00:32 2011 (4D5F86B0)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01838000 fffff880`01846000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01846000 fffff880`01850000   dump_storpor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01850000 fffff880`01866000   dump_amd_sat
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01866000 fffff880`01879000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``

Opened log file 'C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\082411-23493-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: a:\symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c09000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e4e670
Debug session time: Wed Aug 24 17:46:38.823 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:34.009
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002f61499, fffff88008c48150, 0}

Probably caused by : memory_corruption

Followup: memory_corruption
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff80002f61499, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff88008c48150, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!NtCreateSection+75
fffff800`02f61499 0000            add     byte ptr [rax],al

CONTEXT:  fffff88008c48150 -- (.cxr 0xfffff88008c48150)
.cxr 0xfffff88008c48150
rax=0000000001000000 rbx=fffffa8006ea7060 rcx=0000000000000000
rdx=000000000000000f rsi=0000000000b1f288 rdi=00000000feffffff
rip=fffff80002f61499 rsp=fffff88008c48b30 rbp=fffff88008c48ca0
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffff80002f61424
r11=fffff80002c84ea8 r12=0000000000b1f458 r13=0000000000b1f2c8
r14=0000000000000000 r15=000000000000000f
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010206
nt!NtCreateSection+0x75:
fffff800`02f61499 0000            add     byte ptr [rax],al ds:002b:00000000`01000000=??
.cxr
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002c84ed3 to fffff80002f61499

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`08c48b30 fffff800`02c84ed3 : fffffa80`06ea7060 00000000`00b1f288 fffff880`08c48bc8 00000000`00b1f458 : nt!NtCreateSection+0x75
fffff880`08c48bb0 00000000`76f017ba : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`00b1f268 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x76f017ba


CHKIMG_EXTENSION: !chkimg -lo 50 -db !nt
!chkimg -lo 50 -db !nt
7 errors : !nt (fffff80002f61488-fffff80002f61590)
fffff80002f61480  a9  ff  ff  8f  20  0f  85  39 *eb  07  00  f7  c7  00  00  10 .... ..9........

fffff80002f61490  0f  0f  84  37  fb  07  00  f7 *d7  00  00  10  03  74  19  b8 ...7.........t..

fffff80002f614a0 *08  00  40  dc  ba  00  00  00 *d4  0f  ba  e7  14  0f  42  c2 [email protected]

fffff80002f614b0 *8d  c7  0f  85  20  fb  07  00  0f  ba  e7  1b  0f  82  9e  01 .... ...........

...

fffff80002f61580  89  74  24  20  4c  8d  4c  24 *58  41  8b  d7  48  8d  4c  24 .t$ L.L$XA..H.L$

fffff80002f61590 *40  e8  8a  11  02  00  85  c0  0f  88  66  fa  07  00  48  8b @.........f...H.


MODULE_NAME: memory_corruption

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  memory_corruption

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

MEMORY_CORRUPTOR:  STRIDE

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff88008c48150 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_STRIDE

BUCKET_ID:  X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_STRIDE

Followup: memory_corruption
---------

rax=fffff88008c47990 rbx=fffff80002dd0788 rcx=000000000000003b
rdx=00000000c0000005 rsi=fffff80002c09000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002c85c40 rsp=fffff88008c47888 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffff80002f61499  r9=fffff88008c48150 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff88008c47a88 r12=fffff80002c84ed3 r13=fffff80002e8ee28
r14=fffff80002c84ac0 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02c85c40 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`08c47890=000000000000003b
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`08c47888 fffff800`02c851e9 : 00000000`0000003b 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`02f61499 fffff880`08c48150 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`08c47890 fffff800`02c84b3c : fffff880`08c488f8 fffff880`08c48150 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02cb19f0 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`08c479d0 fffff800`02cb14fd : fffff800`02ea2ba4 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02c09000 fffff880`08c488f8 : nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+0x7c
fffff880`08c47a10 fffff800`02cb02d5 : fffff800`02dd0788 fffff880`08c47a88 fffff880`08c488f8 fffff800`02c09000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`08c47a40 fffff800`02cc1361 : fffff880`08c488f8 fffff880`08c48150 fffff880`00000000 00000000`feffffff : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415
fffff880`08c48120 fffff800`02c852c2 : fffff880`08c488f8 fffffa80`06ea7060 fffff880`08c489a0 00000000`00b1f288 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff880`08c487c0 fffff800`02c83e3a : 00000000`00000001 00000000`01000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06ea7060 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`08c489a0 fffff800`02f61499 : 00000000`00b1f378 00000000`00b1f3a8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x23a (TrapFrame @ fffff880`08c489a0)
fffff880`08c48b30 fffff800`02c84ed3 : fffffa80`06ea7060 00000000`00b1f288 fffff880`08c48bc8 00000000`00b1f458 : nt!NtCreateSection+0x75
fffff880`08c48bb0 00000000`76f017ba : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`08c48c20)
00000000`00b1f268 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x76f017ba
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bbd000 fffff800`00bc7000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`02c09000 fffff800`031f2000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff800`031f2000 fffff800`0323b000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00cc4000 fffff880`00cd1000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00cd1000 fffff880`00ce5000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00ce5000 fffff880`00d43000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d43000 fffff880`00de7000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00de7000 fffff880`00df6000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e1a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00e1a000 fffff880`00e30000   amd_sata amd_sata.sys Fri Aug 13 19:35:02 2010 (4C65D6A6)
fffff880`00e30000 fffff880`00e93000   storport storport.sys Thu Mar 10 23:30:23 2011 (4D79A55F)
fffff880`00e93000 fffff880`00ea0000   amd_xata amd_xata.sys Fri Aug 13 19:35:04 2010 (4C65D6A8)
fffff880`00ea0000 fffff880`00eab000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00eab000 fffff880`00ebf000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`00ecb000 fffff880`00f22000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00f22000 fffff880`00f2b000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f2b000 fffff880`00f35000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f35000 fffff880`00f68000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00f68000 fffff880`00f75000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00f75000 fffff880`00f8a000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00f8a000 fffff880`00f9f000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00f9f000 fffff880`00ffb000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01089000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`01089000 fffff880`010ce000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`010db000 fffff880`01127000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01127000 fffff880`01198000   SYMDS64  SYMDS64.SYS  Tue Dec 07 19:16:58 2010 (4CFECE7A)
fffff880`01198000 fffff880`011ac000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`011ac000 fffff880`011d2000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`011d2000 fffff880`011ed000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0125e000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`0125e000 fffff880`012d0000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`012d5000 fffff880`013b9000   SYMEFA64 SYMEFA64.SYS Sun Mar 13 23:20:58 2011 (4D7D899A)
fffff880`013b9000 fffff880`013db000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`013db000 fffff880`013f1000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`013f1000 fffff880`01400000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01409000 fffff880`015ac000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`015ac000 fffff880`015c7000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`015c7000 fffff880`015d8000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`015d8000 fffff880`015e2000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`015e2000 fffff880`015ef000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`015ef000 fffff880`015f8000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01660000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01660000 fffff880`0168b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`0168b000 fffff880`016b5000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`016b5000 fffff880`016da000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`016da000 fffff880`016e3000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`016e3000 fffff880`016ec000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`016ec000 fffff880`016f7000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`016f7000 fffff880`017ea000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`017ea000 fffff880`017fb000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01830000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`01830000 fffff880`01838000   AtiPcie64 AtiPcie64.sys Wed Mar 10 09:33:45 2010 (4B97ADC9)
fffff880`01879000 fffff880`01882000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01882000 fffff880`01889000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01889000 fffff880`01897000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0189a000 fffff880`01a9e000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jun 20 23:33:55 2011 (4E001123)
fffff880`01a9e000 fffff880`01ae8000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`01ae8000 fffff880`01b34000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`01b34000 fffff880`01b3c000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01b3c000 fffff880`01b76000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`01b76000 fffff880`01b88000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01b88000 fffff880`01b91000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01b91000 fffff880`01bcb000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01bcb000 fffff880`01be1000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01be1000 fffff880`01bf1000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01bf1000 fffff880`01bfa000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02800000 fffff880`02bfc000   lvuvc64  lvuvc64.sys  Fri Apr 01 01:02:12 2011 (4D955C54)
fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e5c000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:23 2010 (4CE7A687)
fffff880`02e5c000 fffff880`02e99000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`02ead000 fffff880`02f26000   eeCtrl64 eeCtrl64.sys Thu Jul 07 21:45:01 2011 (4E16611D)
fffff880`02f26000 fffff880`02f4c000   EraserUtilRebootDrv EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys Thu Jul 07 21:45:01 2011 (4E16611D)
fffff880`02f4c000 fffff880`02f5b000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`02f5b000 fffff880`02f79000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`02f79000 fffff880`02f8a000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`02f8a000 fffff880`02fe4000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c18000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`03c18000 fffff880`03c45000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`03c8b000 fffff880`03cde000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`03cde000 fffff880`03cf1000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`03cf1000 fffff880`03d09000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03d09000 fffff880`03dd2000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`03dd2000 fffff880`03df0000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04051000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`04051000 fffff880`0405d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`0405d000 fffff880`04068000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`04068000 fffff880`040e5000   IDSvia64 IDSvia64.sys Wed Jul 20 09:19:46 2011 (4E26D5F2)
fffff880`040fb000 fffff880`04162000   SYMNETS  SYMNETS.SYS  Tue Apr 19 18:33:31 2011 (4DAE0DBB)
fffff880`04162000 fffff880`04198000   SYMEVENT64x86 SYMEVENT64x86.SYS Thu Mar 24 19:02:36 2011 (4D8BCD8C)
fffff880`04198000 fffff880`041c5000   Ironx64  Ironx64.SYS  Fri Nov 12 18:06:50 2010 (4CDDC88A)
fffff880`041c5000 fffff880`041db000   SRTSPX64 SRTSPX64.SYS Tue Mar 29 22:46:18 2011 (4D92997A)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`0420f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04217000 fffff880`0430b000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`0430b000 fffff880`04351000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`04351000 fffff880`04375000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`04375000 fffff880`043cb000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`043cb000 fffff880`043fa000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04450000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Apr 19 21:22:32 2011 (4DAE3558)
fffff880`0445f000 fffff880`0457d000   BHDrvx64 BHDrvx64.sys Tue Jul 19 23:34:37 2011 (4E264CCD)
fffff880`0457d000 fffff880`045a3000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`045a3000 fffff880`045b8000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`045b8000 fffff880`045fb000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a22000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`04a28000 fffff880`0535c000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Apr 19 21:53:29 2011 (4DAE3C99)
fffff880`0535c000 fffff880`05377000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`05377000 fffff880`05398000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`05398000 fffff880`053b2000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`053b2000 fffff880`053c1000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`053c1000 fffff880`053d3000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`053d3000 fffff880`053e8000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`053e8000 fffff880`053fd000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05400000 fffff880`05416000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`05416000 fffff880`0543a000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`0543a000 fffff880`05446000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`05446000 fffff880`05447480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`05449000 fffff880`05545000   netr28x  netr28x.sys  Wed Jul 21 07:39:22 2010 (4C46DC6A)
fffff880`05545000 fffff880`05552000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`05552000 fffff880`055a9000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Fri Sep 03 01:58:32 2010 (4C808E88)
fffff880`055a9000 fffff880`055b6000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff880`055b6000 fffff880`055c1000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`055c1000 fffff880`055ce000   usbfilter usbfilter.sys Tue Dec 22 03:26:22 2009 (4B3082AE)
fffff880`055ce000 fffff880`055df000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`055df000 fffff880`055e8000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`055e8000 fffff880`055f8000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`055f8000 fffff880`055fd200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`05603000 fffff880`05651000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`05651000 fffff880`05675000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`05675000 fffff880`0567e000   cpuz135_x64 cpuz135_x64.sys Tue Nov 09 08:33:36 2010 (4CD94DB0)
fffff880`0567e000 fffff880`05724000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`05724000 fffff880`0572f000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0572f000 fffff880`05760000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`05760000 fffff880`05772000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`05772000 fffff880`057db000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`06c00000 fffff880`06c51d00   lvrs64   lvrs64.sys   Fri Apr 01 01:01:39 2011 (4D955C33)
fffff880`06c52000 fffff880`06c5f000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`06c5f000 fffff880`06c6d000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`06c6d000 fffff880`06c90000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`06c90000 fffff880`06cb1000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`06cbf000 fffff880`06f1bd00   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Sep 07 07:17:23 2010 (4C861F43)
fffff880`06f1c000 fffff880`06f2a000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06f2a000 fffff880`06f34000   dump_storport dump_storport.sys Fri Apr 22 16:04:32 2011 (4DB1DF50)
fffff880`06f34000 fffff880`06f4a000   dump_amd_sata dump_amd_sata.sys Fri Aug 13 19:35:02 2010 (4C65D6A6)
fffff880`06f4a000 fffff880`06f5d000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06f5d000 fffff880`06f7a000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`06f7a000 fffff880`06f7bf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`06f7c000 fffff880`06f8a000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06f8a000 fffff880`06fa3000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06fa3000 fffff880`06fab080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06fac000 fffff880`06fba000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`06fba000 fffff880`06fd5000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`06fd5000 fffff880`06fe1000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`06fe1000 fffff880`06ffbc80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`088f8000 fffff880`08990000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff960`000b0000 fffff960`003c3000   win32k   win32k.sys   Fri Jun 10 23:06:57 2011 (4DF2DBD1)
fffff960`005a0000 fffff960`005aa000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`006b0000 fffff960`006d7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)
fffff960`008c0000 fffff960`00921000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Feb 19 04:00:32 2011 (4D5F86B0)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01838000 fffff880`01846000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01846000 fffff880`01850000   dump_storpor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01850000 fffff880`01866000   dump_amd_sat
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01866000 fffff880`01879000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00ecb000 fffff880`00f22000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01089000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`05400000 fffff880`05416000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`00e1a000 fffff880`00e30000   amd_sata amd_sata.sys Fri Aug 13 19:35:02 2010 (4C65D6A6)
fffff880`00e93000 fffff880`00ea0000   amd_xata amd_xata.sys Fri Aug 13 19:35:04 2010 (4C65D6A8)
fffff880`045a3000 fffff880`045b8000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00ea0000 fffff880`00eab000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`04a28000 fffff880`0535c000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Apr 19 21:53:29 2011 (4DAE3C99)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04450000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Apr 19 21:22:32 2011 (4DAE3558)
fffff880`01830000 fffff880`01838000   AtiPcie64 AtiPcie64.sys Wed Mar 10 09:33:45 2010 (4B97ADC9)
fffff960`008c0000 fffff960`00921000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Feb 19 04:00:32 2011 (4D5F86B0)
fffff880`01882000 fffff880`01889000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`0445f000 fffff880`0457d000   BHDrvx64 BHDrvx64.sys Tue Jul 19 23:34:37 2011 (4E264CCD)
fffff880`02f79000 fffff880`02f8a000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03dd2000 fffff880`03df0000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`006b0000 fffff960`006d7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)
fffff880`0168b000 fffff880`016b5000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01830000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00ce5000 fffff880`00d43000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0125e000 fffff880`012d0000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`055e8000 fffff880`055f8000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`05675000 fffff880`0567e000   cpuz135_x64 cpuz135_x64.sys Tue Nov 09 08:33:36 2010 (4CD94DB0)
fffff880`06f1c000 fffff880`06f2a000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`02f5b000 fffff880`02f79000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`02f4c000 fffff880`02f5b000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01bcb000 fffff880`01be1000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a22000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06f34000 fffff880`06f4a000   dump_amd_sata dump_amd_sata.sys Fri Aug 13 19:35:02 2010 (4C65D6A6)
fffff880`06f4a000 fffff880`06f5d000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06f2a000 fffff880`06f34000   dump_storport dump_storport.sys Fri Apr 22 16:04:32 2011 (4DB1DF50)
fffff880`06fd5000 fffff880`06fe1000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04217000 fffff880`0430b000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`0430b000 fffff880`04351000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`02ead000 fffff880`02f26000   eeCtrl64 eeCtrl64.sys Thu Jul 07 21:45:01 2011 (4E16611D)
fffff880`02f26000 fffff880`02f4c000   EraserUtilRebootDrv EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys Thu Jul 07 21:45:01 2011 (4E16611D)
fffff880`01198000 fffff880`011ac000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010db000 fffff880`01127000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`015d8000 fffff880`015e2000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01b91000 fffff880`01bcb000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01a9e000 fffff880`01ae8000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`055a9000 fffff880`055b6000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`031f2000 fffff800`0323b000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`04351000 fffff880`04375000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e5c000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:23 2010 (4CE7A687)
fffff880`06f8a000 fffff880`06fa3000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06fa3000 fffff880`06fab080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06f7c000 fffff880`06f8a000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`03d09000 fffff880`03dd2000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`01b88000 fffff880`01b91000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`04068000 fffff880`040e5000   IDSvia64 IDSvia64.sys Wed Jul 20 09:19:46 2011 (4E26D5F2)
fffff880`04198000 fffff880`041c5000   Ironx64  Ironx64.SYS  Fri Nov 12 18:06:50 2010 (4CDDC88A)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`0420f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06fac000 fffff880`06fba000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00bbd000 fffff800`00bc7000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`045b8000 fffff880`045fb000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`015ac000 fffff880`015c7000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`01660000 fffff880`0168b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`055f8000 fffff880`055fd200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`053e8000 fffff880`053fd000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06c6d000 fffff880`06c90000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`06c00000 fffff880`06c51d00   lvrs64   lvrs64.sys   Fri Apr 01 01:01:39 2011 (4D955C33)
fffff880`02800000 fffff880`02bfc000   lvuvc64  lvuvc64.sys  Fri Apr 01 01:02:12 2011 (4D955C54)
fffff880`00cc4000 fffff880`00cd1000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`06c5f000 fffff880`06c6d000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`053b2000 fffff880`053c1000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06c52000 fffff880`06c5f000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e1a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c18000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`03c18000 fffff880`03c45000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`05603000 fffff880`05651000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`05651000 fffff880`05675000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`016ec000 fffff880`016f7000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f2b000 fffff880`00f35000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0125e000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`0405d000 fffff880`04068000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01b76000 fffff880`01b88000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`016f7000 fffff880`017ea000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`0543a000 fffff880`05446000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03cde000 fffff880`03cf1000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`043cb000 fffff880`043fa000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`053d3000 fffff880`053e8000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`013f1000 fffff880`01400000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01089000 fffff880`010ce000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01660000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`05449000 fffff880`05545000   netr28x  netr28x.sys  Wed Jul 21 07:39:22 2010 (4C46DC6A)
fffff880`017ea000 fffff880`017fb000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`04051000 fffff880`0405d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c09000 fffff800`031f2000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`01409000 fffff880`015ac000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`01879000 fffff880`01882000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`03c8b000 fffff880`03cde000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`011ac000 fffff880`011d2000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00f75000 fffff880`00f8a000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00f35000 fffff880`00f68000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`015c7000 fffff880`015d8000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0567e000 fffff880`05724000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`02e5c000 fffff880`02e99000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00cd1000 fffff880`00ce5000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`05416000 fffff880`0543a000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`0535c000 fffff880`05377000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`05377000 fffff880`05398000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`05398000 fffff880`053b2000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04051000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`01bf1000 fffff880`01bfa000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`016da000 fffff880`016e3000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`016e3000 fffff880`016ec000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01b3c000 fffff880`01b76000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`03cf1000 fffff880`03d09000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`05552000 fffff880`055a9000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Fri Sep 03 01:58:32 2010 (4C808E88)
fffff880`06cbf000 fffff880`06f1bd00   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Sep 07 07:17:23 2010 (4C861F43)
fffff880`05724000 fffff880`0572f000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`01b34000 fffff880`01b3c000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`041c5000 fffff880`041db000   SRTSPX64 SRTSPX64.SYS Tue Mar 29 22:46:18 2011 (4D92997A)
fffff880`088f8000 fffff880`08990000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`05772000 fffff880`057db000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`0572f000 fffff880`05760000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`00e30000 fffff880`00e93000   storport storport.sys Thu Mar 10 23:30:23 2011 (4D79A55F)
fffff880`05446000 fffff880`05447480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01127000 fffff880`01198000   SYMDS64  SYMDS64.SYS  Tue Dec 07 19:16:58 2010 (4CFECE7A)
fffff880`012d5000 fffff880`013b9000   SYMEFA64 SYMEFA64.SYS Sun Mar 13 23:20:58 2011 (4D7D899A)
fffff880`04162000 fffff880`04198000   SYMEVENT64x86 SYMEVENT64x86.SYS Thu Mar 24 19:02:36 2011 (4D8BCD8C)
fffff880`040fb000 fffff880`04162000   SYMNETS  SYMNETS.SYS  Tue Apr 19 18:33:31 2011 (4DAE0DBB)
fffff880`0189a000 fffff880`01a9e000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jun 20 23:33:55 2011 (4E001123)
fffff880`05760000 fffff880`05772000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`015e2000 fffff880`015ef000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`013b9000 fffff880`013db000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`00eab000 fffff880`00ebf000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`005a0000 fffff960`005aa000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0457d000 fffff880`045a3000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`053c1000 fffff880`053d3000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`06fe1000 fffff880`06ffbc80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`06f5d000 fffff880`06f7a000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`06f7a000 fffff880`06f7bf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`055ce000 fffff880`055df000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`055c1000 fffff880`055ce000   usbfilter usbfilter.sys Tue Dec 22 03:26:22 2009 (4B3082AE)
fffff880`02f8a000 fffff880`02fe4000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`055b6000 fffff880`055c1000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`04375000 fffff880`043cb000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`06fba000 fffff880`06fd5000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`00f68000 fffff880`00f75000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`01889000 fffff880`01897000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`016b5000 fffff880`016da000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00f8a000 fffff880`00f9f000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00f9f000 fffff880`00ffb000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01ae8000 fffff880`01b34000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`05545000 fffff880`05552000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`013db000 fffff880`013f1000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`011d2000 fffff880`011ed000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`01be1000 fffff880`01bf1000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00d43000 fffff880`00de7000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00de7000 fffff880`00df6000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`015ef000 fffff880`015f8000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000b0000 fffff960`003c3000   win32k   win32k.sys   Fri Jun 10 23:06:57 2011 (4DF2DBD1)
fffff880`055df000 fffff880`055e8000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f22000 fffff880`00f2b000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`06c90000 fffff880`06cb1000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01838000 fffff880`01846000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01846000 fffff880`01850000   dump_storpor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01850000 fffff880`01866000   dump_amd_sat
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01866000 fffff880`01879000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`02f61499 fffff880`08c48150 00000000`00000000
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 3000
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ AMD64 Family 16 Model 10 Stepping 0
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 640 Processor
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ AuthenticAMD
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.6, DMIVersion 0, Size=1339]
BiosMajorRelease = 6
BiosMinorRelease = 6
BiosVendor = American Megatrends Inc.
BiosVersion = 6.06
BiosReleaseDate = 03/22/2011
SystemManufacturer = Hewlett-Packard
SystemProductName = p6710f
SystemFamily = 103C_53316J G=D       
SystemVersion =  
SystemSKU = BV530AA#ABA
BaseBoardManufacturer = FOXCONN
BaseBoardProduct = 2AB1 
BaseBoardVersion = 1.00
sysinfo: unknown error 80004005
dump smbios [-csv | -v | -headers | -devices | -memory | -power | -cpu | -system]
quit:

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``

Opened log file 'C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\082211-19266-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: a:\symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c06000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e4b670
Debug session time: Mon Aug 22 15:15:12.468 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:42.028
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff880040cd6a7, fffff88009746b10, 0}

Unable to load image SYMEVENT64x86.SYS, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SYMEVENT64x86.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SYMEVENT64x86.SYS
Probably caused by : SYMEVENT64x86.SYS ( SYMEVENT64x86+126a7 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff880040cd6a7, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff88009746b10, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
SYMEVENT64x86+126a7
fffff880`040cd6a7 48855aff        test    qword ptr [rdx-1],rbx

CONTEXT:  fffff88009746b10 -- (.cxr 0xfffff88009746b10)
.cxr 0xfffff88009746b10
rax=fffffa80071456c8 rbx=fffffa8007145610 rcx=fffffa8007145610
rdx=0000000000000003 rsi=fffff880040e1c30 rdi=00000000000008c4
rip=fffff880040cd6a7 rsp=fffff880097474f0 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=00000000000008c4  r9=fffff880097475d0 r10=fffffa80059e1dc0
r11=fffff8a00411cf80 r12=0000000000000000 r13=fffff880040e19b0
r14=0000000000000003 r15=fffff8a000a31270
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010286
SYMEVENT64x86+0x126a7:
fffff880`040cd6a7 48855aff        test    qword ptr [rdx-1],rbx ds:002b:00000000`00000002=????????????????
.cxr
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 0000000000000000 to fffff880040cd6a7

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`097474f0 00000000`00000000 : 0000007f`ffffffff fffff8a0`00a31270 00000000`00000003 00000000`00000000 : SYMEVENT64x86+0x126a7


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
SYMEVENT64x86+126a7
fffff880`040cd6a7 48855aff        test    qword ptr [rdx-1],rbx

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  SYMEVENT64x86+126a7

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: SYMEVENT64x86

IMAGE_NAME:  SYMEVENT64x86.SYS

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4d8bcd8c

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff88009746b10 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_SYMEVENT64x86+126a7

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_SYMEVENT64x86+126a7

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff88009746350 rbx=fffff80002dcd788 rcx=000000000000003b
rdx=00000000c0000005 rsi=fffff80002c06000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002c82c40 rsp=fffff88009746248 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffff880040cd6a7  r9=fffff88009746b10 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff88009746448 r12=fffff80002c81ed3 r13=fffff80002e8be28
r14=fffff80002c81ac0 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02c82c40 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`09746250=000000000000003b
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`09746248 fffff800`02c821e9 : 00000000`0000003b 00000000`c0000005 fffff880`040cd6a7 fffff880`09746b10 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`09746250 fffff800`02c81b3c : fffff880`097472b8 fffff880`09746b10 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02cae9f0 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`09746390 fffff800`02cae4fd : fffff800`02ea1794 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02c06000 fffff880`097472b8 : nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+0x7c
fffff880`097463d0 fffff800`02cad2d5 : fffff800`02dcd788 fffff880`09746448 fffff880`097472b8 fffff800`02c06000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`09746400 fffff800`02cbe361 : fffff880`097472b8 fffff880`09746b10 fffff880`00000000 00000000`000008c4 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415
fffff880`09746ae0 fffff800`02c822c2 : fffff880`097472b8 fffffa80`07145610 fffff880`09747360 fffff880`040e1c30 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff880`09747180 fffff800`02c80e3a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 fffff6fc`c0094400 fffffa80`07145610 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`09747360 fffff880`040cd6a7 : 00000000`00000000 0000007f`ffffffff fffff8a0`00a31270 00000000`00000003 : nt!KiPageFault+0x23a (TrapFrame @ fffff880`09747360)
fffff880`097474f0 00000000`00000000 : 0000007f`ffffffff fffff8a0`00a31270 00000000`00000003 00000000`00000000 : SYMEVENT64x86+0x126a7
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bc8000 fffff800`00bd2000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`02c06000 fffff800`031ef000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff800`031ef000 fffff800`03238000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00cda000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00cfb000 fffff880`00d08000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00d08000 fffff880`00d1c000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00d1c000 fffff880`00d7a000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d7a000 fffff880`00ddd000   storport storport.sys Thu Mar 10 23:30:23 2011 (4D79A55F)
fffff880`00ddd000 fffff880`00dea000   amd_xata amd_xata.sys Fri Aug 13 19:35:04 2010 (4C65D6A8)
fffff880`00dea000 fffff880`00df5000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e09000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e09000 fffff880`00e13000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00e13000 fffff880`00e46000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00e46000 fffff880`00e53000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00e53000 fffff880`00e68000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00e68000 fffff880`00e7d000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00e7d000 fffff880`00ed9000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00ed9000 fffff880`00eef000   amd_sata amd_sata.sys Fri Aug 13 19:35:02 2010 (4C65D6A6)
fffff880`00ef2000 fffff880`00f96000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f96000 fffff880`00fa5000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00fa5000 fffff880`00ffc000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01072000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`01072000 fffff880`010c5000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`010c8000 fffff880`01114000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01114000 fffff880`01185000   SYMDS64  SYMDS64.SYS  Tue Dec 07 19:16:58 2010 (4CFECE7A)
fffff880`01185000 fffff880`01199000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01199000 fffff880`011f5000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:44:23 2010 (4CE7A687)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01216000   SRTSPX64 SRTSPX64.SYS Tue Mar 29 22:46:18 2011 (4D92997A)
fffff880`01216000 fffff880`01267000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`01269000 fffff880`0134d000   SYMEFA64 SYMEFA64.SYS Sun Mar 13 23:20:58 2011 (4D7D899A)
fffff880`0134d000 fffff880`013ab000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`013ab000 fffff880`013cd000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`013cd000 fffff880`013fa000   Ironx64  Ironx64.SYS  Fri Nov 12 18:06:50 2010 (4CDDC88A)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0141b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`0141b000 fffff880`0142c000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0142c000 fffff880`01436000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01436000 fffff880`01447000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01458000 fffff880`015fb000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01660000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01660000 fffff880`0168b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`0168b000 fffff880`01699000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01699000 fffff880`016be000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`016be000 fffff880`016ce000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`016ce000 fffff880`016d7000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`016d7000 fffff880`016e0000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`016e0000 fffff880`016e9000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`016e9000 fffff880`016f4000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`016f4000 fffff880`016ff000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`016ff000 fffff880`017f2000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`017f2000 fffff880`017ff000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0183a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`0183a000 fffff880`01850000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01850000 fffff880`01880000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`01880000 fffff880`01888000   AtiPcie64 AtiPcie64.sys Wed Mar 10 09:33:45 2010 (4B97ADC9)
fffff880`018c9000 fffff880`018f3000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`018f3000 fffff880`018fc000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`018fd000 fffff880`01b01000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jun 20 23:33:55 2011 (4E001123)
fffff880`01b01000 fffff880`01b4b000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`01b4b000 fffff880`01b97000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`01b97000 fffff880`01b9f000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01b9f000 fffff880`01bd9000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`01bd9000 fffff880`01beb000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01beb000 fffff880`01bf4000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01bf4000 fffff880`01bfb000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c51d00   lvrs64   lvrs64.sys   Fri Apr 01 01:01:39 2011 (4D955C33)
fffff880`02c53000 fffff880`02d1c000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`02d1c000 fffff880`02d3a000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`02d3a000 fffff880`02d52000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`02d52000 fffff880`02d7f000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`02d7f000 fffff880`02dcd000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`02dcd000 fffff880`02df1000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`02df1000 fffff880`02dfa000   cpuz135_x64 cpuz135_x64.sys Tue Nov 09 08:33:36 2010 (4CD94DB0)
fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e1e000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`02e1e000 fffff880`02e2f000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`02e2f000 fffff880`02e72000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`02e72000 fffff880`02ecc000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`02ed4000 fffff880`02f51000   IDSvia64 IDSvia64.sys Tue May 31 19:40:33 2011 (4DE57C71)
fffff880`02f51000 fffff880`02fca000   eeCtrl64 eeCtrl64.sys Thu Jul 07 21:45:01 2011 (4E16611D)
fffff880`02fca000 fffff880`02ff0000   EraserUtilRebootDrv EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys Thu Jul 07 21:45:01 2011 (4E16611D)
fffff880`02ff0000 fffff880`02fff000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04016000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`04016000 fffff880`04025000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04025000 fffff880`04040000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`04040000 fffff880`04054000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`04054000 fffff880`040bb000   SYMNETS  SYMNETS.SYS  Tue Apr 19 18:33:31 2011 (4DAE0DBB)
fffff880`040bb000 fffff880`040f1000   SYMEVENT64x86 SYMEVENT64x86.SYS Thu Mar 24 19:02:36 2011 (4D8BCD8C)
fffff880`040f3000 fffff880`0417c000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`0417c000 fffff880`041c1000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`041c1000 fffff880`041ca000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`041ca000 fffff880`041f0000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`041f0000 fffff880`041fc000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04250000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Apr 19 21:22:32 2011 (4DAE3558)
fffff880`04250000 fffff880`04272000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0427a000 fffff880`04398000   BHDrvx64 BHDrvx64.sys Tue Jul 19 23:34:37 2011 (4E264CCD)
fffff880`04398000 fffff880`043be000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`043be000 fffff880`043d3000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04421000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`04422000 fffff880`04516000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04516000 fffff880`0455c000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`0455c000 fffff880`04580000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`04580000 fffff880`045d6000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`045d6000 fffff880`045f1000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`045f1000 fffff880`04600000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a3d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`04a3e000 fffff880`05372000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Apr 19 21:53:29 2011 (4DAE3C99)
fffff880`05372000 fffff880`053a1000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`053a1000 fffff880`053bb000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`053bb000 fffff880`053ca000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`053ca000 fffff880`053dc000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`053dc000 fffff880`053f1000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`053f1000 fffff880`053f6200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`05400000 fffff880`05424000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`05424000 fffff880`05430000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`05430000 fffff880`05431480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`05436000 fffff880`05532000   netr28x  netr28x.sys  Wed Jul 21 07:39:22 2010 (4C46DC6A)
fffff880`05532000 fffff880`0553f000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`0553f000 fffff880`05596000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Fri Sep 03 01:58:32 2010 (4C808E88)
fffff880`05596000 fffff880`055a3000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff880`055a3000 fffff880`055ae000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`055ae000 fffff880`055bb000   usbfilter usbfilter.sys Tue Dec 22 03:26:22 2009 (4B3082AE)
fffff880`055bb000 fffff880`055cc000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`055cc000 fffff880`055d5000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`055d5000 fffff880`055e5000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`055e5000 fffff880`055fb000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`06c00000 fffff880`06c23000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`06c23000 fffff880`06c44000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`06c44000 fffff880`06c55000   usbaapl64 usbaapl64.sys Thu Apr 28 14:25:59 2011 (4DB9B137)
fffff880`06c55000 fffff880`06c6a000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06c6a000 fffff880`06c7d000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`06c89000 fffff880`06ee5d00   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Sep 07 07:17:23 2010 (4C861F43)
fffff880`06ee6000 fffff880`06ef4000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06ef4000 fffff880`06efe000   dump_storport dump_storport.sys Fri Apr 22 16:04:32 2011 (4DB1DF50)
fffff880`06efe000 fffff880`06f14000   dump_amd_sata dump_amd_sata.sys Fri Aug 13 19:35:02 2010 (4C65D6A6)
fffff880`06f14000 fffff880`06f27000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06f27000 fffff880`06f33000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`06f33000 fffff880`06f50000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`06f50000 fffff880`06f51f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`06f52000 fffff880`06f6d000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`06f6d000 fffff880`06f7b000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06f7b000 fffff880`06f94000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06f94000 fffff880`06f9c080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06f9d000 fffff880`06fab000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`06fab000 fffff880`06fb9000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`06fb9000 fffff880`06fd3c80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`06fd4000 fffff880`06fe1000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`06fe1000 fffff880`06ff9000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`07204000 fffff880`07600000   lvuvc64  lvuvc64.sys  Fri Apr 01 01:02:12 2011 (4D955C54)
fffff880`07600000 fffff880`07669000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`076ce000 fffff880`07774000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`07774000 fffff880`0777f000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0777f000 fffff880`077b0000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`077b0000 fffff880`077c2000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`07e0f000 fffff880`07ea7000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`07ea7000 fffff880`07f67000   SRTSP64  SRTSP64.SYS  Tue Mar 29 22:46:12 2011 (4D929974)
fffff880`07f67000 fffff880`07f9d000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`07f9d000 fffff880`07fbd000   ENG64    ENG64.SYS    Fri Jul 29 09:17:51 2011 (4E32B2FF)
fffff880`07fbd000 fffff880`07fee000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:32 2010 (4CE7A654)
fffff880`08202000 fffff880`083fa000   EX64     EX64.SYS     Fri Jul 29 09:15:11 2011 (4E32B25F)
fffff960`00020000 fffff960`00333000   win32k   win32k.sys   Fri Jun 10 23:06:57 2011 (4DF2DBD1)
fffff960`004a0000 fffff960`004aa000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00650000 fffff960`00677000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)
fffff960`00820000 fffff960`00881000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Feb 19 04:00:32 2011 (4D5F86B0)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01888000 fffff880`01896000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01896000 fffff880`018a0000   dump_storpor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018a0000 fffff880`018b6000   dump_amd_sat
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018b6000 fffff880`018c9000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``

[/font]
```


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

OK, so there was an update for my video card drivers that I just installed. I'm about to uninstall NIS and replace it with MSE (grudgingly. Norton was stupid expensive). I don't really know what Bonjour does with iTunes. My iPod is my only mp3 player, and I've always been a fan of iTunes. Should I uninstall and reinstall it, or will I have to find a way for my iPod to work with some other software?


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

So, upon running the norton remover, my computer crashed within a minute of restarting as MSE was downloading. Tried to reboot in safe mode, but it crashed as soon as startup repair began. This second BSOD only said that windows had shut down to prevent damage to my computer, nothing else. Did a hard restart, attempted safe mode and startup repair again and got the following BSOD immediately.









Um, help?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Bugcheck *0x50* = invalid memory referenced

Run memtest86+ - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2863029-post5.html

If virtual memory, could be HDD.

Run HDD diags - 
- http://www.carrona.org/hddiag.html
- http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html
- Drive diagnostic utilities compendium - TechSpot OpenBoards

I don't have iPod or iTunes.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

Stride corruptions are reported in a number of your crashdumps, with a good bit of them displaying corruption of code images in your memory, specifically nt module (windows code). These are single-bit strides that are all being zeroed. All of this basically says: your RAM is junk, you'll need to go replace it. 

Because it seems to be occurring frequently on Windows code, the problem stick is at the very least the stick of memory sitting in the last slot. Every slot in the motherboard should be numbered (check manual). The last one is the problem (since Windows code always resides in the last portion of memory).


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

So one or both of my memory sticks are junk? Ugh. So when I go out to look for new sticks, what should I be looking for, as I've never done this before. Should I just knuckle under and replace both 2 Gig sticks, or just replace the last one and hope that that will be enough?

Once I get the new stick(s) installed and if everything boots up normally, should I still uninstall Norton? Should I remove and reinstall iTunes and hope that it causes less errors? Should I punch the guys at Staples for charging me $180 to fix my machine the last time it was having massive problems and not catching the RAM issues (which I believe were suggested in the forum during the last crisis. An overnight Memtest at the time didn't find anything though..)?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Replace the sticks in pairs.

Run  memtest+ overnight again, on a AMD setup I would not rule out a CPU pin/socket issue on the memory controller circuit.

What caused you to change the video card in the first place, did it fail or just an upgrade?


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

I added the new video card as an upgrade. The default integrated card was virtually incapable of running even low-requirement games like WoW except at the lowest possible settings.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Run Memtest+ if you don't get any errors, go back to the integrated and and see if the BSOD's continue or stop.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess that 25K+ errors on the first Memtest pass is a bad thing, right? Does this rule out the video card as the culprit?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes any error is is bad.

Pull the stick furthest from the CPU and retest, then swap the sticks.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Overnight tests for each, or just a couple passes each?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

As soon as you see an error it's bad stop and swap sticks.
You can if you want run it for 1/2 an hour if you don't see an error swap the sticks and start on the second.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

MatticusRex said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess that 25K+ errors on the first Memtest pass is a bad thing, right?
> Does this rule out the video card as the culprit?


No.

Memtest errors tell us of bad RAM only.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Did a Memtest on the closest RAM stick with no errors. Upon switching sticks, computer will not start in Memtest mode, but instead makes a beeping noise. Not sure what to make of that.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Same thing is happening after switching back to the other stick.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

I think I figured out one problem at least; for some reason I can't get the RAM sticks to stay firmly in place. Even after closing the little clasps they still won't stay put or lock securely.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Is there any dust, debris in the slots?

Was the RAM ever "forced" into the slots?

It should be a perfect fit.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Make sure you have the stick in the correct orientation the key(notch) is not in the center but off set to one side.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

I eventually got them to snap in, and I didn't see any dust or debris. Until tonight the sticks had never been touched. However, even after getting them secure, I'm still getting nothing but the beeping. I managed to get it turned on once without the beeping using the problem stick (at least I think so) but then my monitor wasn't getting a signal, from the video card's DVI output or the integrated's. Upon switching to the good stick, I'm back to the beeping.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

What is the pattern of the beeping?
Did you run the HDD diagnostics?

I noticed you have reinstalled Windows at least 2x - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]Original Install Date: 7/15/2011, 11:59:46 AM[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]Original Install Date: 5/21/2011, 1:43:56 PM[/FONT]
```
 


```
[FONT=lucida console]Event[2595]:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Log Name: Application[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Source: SideBySide[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Date: 2011-07-21T12:19:13.000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Event ID: 33[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Level: Error[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Description: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][COLOR=navy]Activation context generation failed for "C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe". [/COLOR][/FONT]
[COLOR=navy][FONT=lucida console]Dependent Assembly Microsoft.Windows.SystemCompatible,processorArchitecture="amd64",[/FONT][FONT=lucida console] publicKeyToken="6595b64144ccf1df",type="win32",version="6.0.7600.16823"[/FONT][/COLOR]
[FONT=lucida console][COLOR=navy]could not be found.[/COLOR] Please use sxstrace.exe for detailed diagnosis.[/FONT]
```
- http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/winservergen/thread/ae305b5f-ce78-4445-8f8a-06be4be6a8db/
- http://connect.microsoft.com/SQLServer/feedback/details/681042/activation-context-generation-failed-for-c-windows-system32-conhost-exe-dependent-assembly
- http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;977648
- http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-windows_programs/event-id33-sidebyside-error/3580fc9b-8cc6-43c8-9d32-95affc192479


These are some of the entries I mentioned earlier related to the Bonjour system service - iTunes - over 125 total -

```
[FONT=lucida console]Event[2606]:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Log Name: Application[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Source: Bonjour Service[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Date: 2011-07-21T12:11:25.000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Event ID: 100[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Level: Error[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Description: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][COLOR=red]SetNextQueryTime: Lock not held! mDNS_busy (2) mDNS_reentrancy (0)[/COLOR][/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Event[2607]:[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Log Name: Application[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Source: Bonjour Service[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Date: 2011-07-21T12:11:25.000[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Event ID: 100[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Level: Error[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Description: [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][COLOR=red]mDNSCoreMachineSleep: mDNS_Lock locking failure! mDNS_busy (1) != mDNS_reentrancy (0)[/COLOR][/FONT]
```
Some suggest infection - 
- http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/topic414681.html
- http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&biw=953&bih=456&q=SetNextQueryTime%3A+Lock+not+&oq=SetNextQueryTime%3A+Lock+not+&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=396l396l0l3301l1l1l0l0l0l0l439l439l4-1l1l0

You are more then likely dealing with unknown hardware failure that may have caused a corrupted Windows 7 (re)install.

How old is the HP p6710f system?
Is it still covered under warranty?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The ram is in the white slots correct?
Try one stick in the first black slot.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Griff:

Beeping is a slow, steady pattern; a beep every 1-2 seconds. I never got as far as the HDD diagnostics. I was on the third phase of RAM testing (problem stick on it's own) when things stopped working.

I had to reinstall Windows when everything on the computer crapped out about a month ago. Check earlier posts for that saga. As for warranty, I was told that I'd voided it by installing the new components. That was according to Staples, and after that earlier debacle I no longer trust them. In any case, the machine is under 6 months old.

Wrench:

There are four RAM slots: two blue ones next to the CPU and two black ones after those. I was testing both sticks in the closer black slot.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try the closest slot to the the CPU.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

I've tried both sticks in both the nearest black slot and the slot closest to the CPU. All I get is the beeping, one short followed by one long. I'm going to have to take it to a professional or replace the sticks, aren't I? Or worst case, get a new machine, because the warranty on this one is likely voided.

Sigh.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Can you walk me through a timeline, please?

- date you purchased the system from Staples (approx)
- date you installed new video card
... etc... anything you can remember about the events.

Did you have any problems with the system prior to installing the new video card & PSU? Were both installed at the same time?

I ask because this sequence of events/ information seems contradictory to me -- from Staples' standpoint, I mean - not yours.

The following post was made on July 13, 2011 - 


MatticusRex said:


> After the crash in Safe Mode, the computer would not start up in Windows at all, so I ended up taking it back to Staples (where I bought it) to have them look at it. According to them, my hardware was fine, but somehow some of my Windows Startup files had gotten deleted or corrupted. This necessitated a full windows re-install. When they did the re-install, they also discovered that my computer was only using one of its four processors and only 2 GB of its total 4 GB of RAM.


*1.* Did Staples charge you for this "help"?
*2.* Staples Techs told you that you voided warranty -- I assume they are referring to HP warranty? 
*3.* They said the parts replacement voided the warranty...?
*4.* Have you contacted HP Support?
*5.* So, they tell you the hardware is OK, but then tell you ... BLUE ??
*6.* Do you know what tests they performed to say "hardware OK"?



MatticusRex said:


> After the fix and tune up a few days ago, my machine has been running very smoothly and I haven't had any problems so far.


*7.* The "fix" = OS reinstall..?
*8.* What was the "tune up"? Did they do anything else except reinstall Windows 7?
*9.* So, after the OS reinstall, the system ran fine... then what happened next? BSOD, freezing, other...?



MatticusRex said:


> The tech people at Staples hypothesized that when I installed the drivers for the new video card,* it somehow mistook what version of Windows I was running*, *and the drivers were trying to access files that didn't exist on my machine*. Does that actually happen, or happen all that frequently?


That is one of the most ridiculous statements I have ever heard. If an installing app is looking for "files not found", it would fail. 

*10.* Did they happen to mention what version of Windows the driver installation thought was on the system?
*11.* They did the Windows 7 reinstallation... what video drivers did they install?
*12.* How did they reinstall Windows 7? - From Recovery DVD or HDD Recovery partition?
*13.* If #11 = DVD, where did the DVD come from? 
*14.* Where did you get the video drivers from? (CD that came with the card or ATI driver site - Internet)?
*15.* Forgetting that preposterous comment, you left Staples that day with a working system, so they believed the OS reinstall fixed the problem...?

*16.* Did you try replacing the new parts with the original ones - putting the old PSU & video card back in to see if the system was stable?

*17.* Did you encounter any problems when you installed the video drivers?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> Can you walk me through a timeline, please?
> 
> ...


Timeline:
Purchased PC from staples around late May early June.
Have computer for a couple weeks before leaving for a trip in mid June.
Buy and install video card and Rosewell PSU at same time.
Experience a few random BSODs during first week. BDODs become more frequent as week continues leading to first posts here.
Computer crashes in safe mode as described in thread and I am unable to get it to start. Take it to Staples next day. Staples charges sprox $70 to look at machine.
A few days later, Staples gives me my "fixed" machine and charges ~$80 for windows reinstall and repairs. They assure me my hardware is fine.
Follow-up here leads me to purchase new power supply, as Rosewell was having worrying fluctuations. New PSU arrives and installs without incident. Overnight Memtest does not get any errors.
Approximately one month later, non-blue screen crash occurs while playing TF2. One week later, BSODs during startup begin and I begin posting here again.

1. I paid almost $180 when all was done.
2. I may have mentioned concern about the warranty. The guy at Staples didn't say which warranty (staples or HP) was voided.
4. I have not contacted HP.
5. Yes
6. No
7-8. OS reinstall, HDD wipe, activating the other processor cores and activating the other RAM.
9. See timeline
10. No
11-13. No idea.
14. Website.
15. Yes.
16. No, I needed them to game and was told it checked out.
17. No

Sorry about format, this has all been in my iPhone.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I would try the default hardware configuration & see if system remains stable.

Also call HP - at this moment, you believe there is no warranty; best to check with HP Support.

Check Device Manager for red/ yellow flags - 

```
Security Processor Loader Driver	ROOT\LEGACY_SPLDR\0000	
This device is not present, is not working properly, or does not have all its drivers installed.
```
START | type *devmgmt.msc* | "view" | "show hidden devices"

Event log errors:

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]Event[28838]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Disk
  Date: 2011-08-09T16:47:57.888
  Level: Error
  Description: 
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk5\DR5.

The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk5\DR6.[/FONT]
```
It is likely a USB storage device.

This error shows up in the logs; no specific device mentioned -

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]A device attached to the system is not functioning.
[/FONT]
```

Go to Staples and demand your money back. The OS was reinstalled on 7-15; problems are evident on 7-15 - 

```
[font=lucida console]
7/15/2011 8:55 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 9, type 5
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7600.16385
P2: 80004004
P3: 5DA03162-868E-4567-80A2-D046B3FB1B09
P4: Download
P5: 107
P6: Unmanaged
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\NonCritical_7.3.7600.16385_a33055e0969272a924b157f5ead78a9565fd6dd_043d710a

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: b8852f14-af24-11e0-b7b9-78acc0bf5fdd
Report Status: 0
7/15/2011 8:55 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7600.16385
P2: 80004004
P3: 5DA03162-868E-4567-80A2-D046B3FB1B09
P4: Download
P5: 107
P6: Unmanaged
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\NonCritical_7.3.7600.16385_a33055e0969272a924b157f5ead78a9565fd6dd_cab_08352a1c

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: b8852f14-af24-11e0-b7b9-78acc0bf5fdd
Report Status: 4
7/15/2011 8:55 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 7.3.7600.16385
P2: 80004004
P3: 5DA03162-868E-4567-80A2-D046B3FB1B09
P4: Download
P5: 107
P6: Unmanaged
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:


Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: b8852f14-af24-11e0-b7b9-78acc0bf5fdd
Report Status: 0
7/15/2011 7:24 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 9, type 5
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_64
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: TrustedInstaller.exe
P2: 6.1.7600.16385
P3: 6.1.7600.2.0.0
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Matt\AppData\Local\Temp\RDRB17.tmp\empty.txt

These files may be available here:


Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 01b91ed9-af18-11e0-937e-78acc0bf5fdd
Report Status: 0
[/font]
```
You can see these items in WERCON & RelMon - 
Reliability Monitor - 
START | type *perfmon /rel*

WERCON - 
START | type* view * | "View all Problem Reports" | 2x-click on line item for additional crash info

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Took out the video card and put original PSU back in. Still only getting the beeping. One short, one long; HP's website says that's a memory BIOS failure. I've tried both sticks in each RAM slot with the same result. So what is my next move? Get new RAM sticks and try again? Take it back to Staples and try to get a refund?

Still haven't gone back to staples to demand refund for their "fix". I want my dad there as backup when I do. Will call HP support tomorrow during business hours to make sure I get ahold of someone.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's a Bios Rom checksum error. try clearing the CMOS. if not it's sounding like a motherboard failed, has probably been failing all along hence the corrupted data written to the drive.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> That's a Bios Rom checksum error. try clearing the CMOS. if not it's sounding like a motherboard failed, has probably been failing all along hence the corrupted data written to the drive.


Ok. What's a CMOS and how do I clear it?

Edit: google is my friend.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Reset the CMOS battery and tried again, still getting the beeping.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

See what HP warranty support tells you.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Talked to HP. They confirmed that it is probably a motherboard issue. They will fix it, because I'm still under warranty. However, since the problem likely originated with the Rosewell PSU, the damage falls under "accidental damage" and I'll have to pay $215 out of pocket. They did say that I can get a refund from staples, as the issue was not resolved by their "fix.". 

That's something, I guess. /sigh


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Better then nothing I suppose, is HP going to help with the Staples refund or is that on you to get back on your own?


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

I think I'm on my own, but they said I have a very good case. I paid for repairs, but the machine still had problems. I was assured that my hardware was fine when it wasn't, etc. Don't worry, I intend on raising a stink until I get my money back.

How does the saying go? When life gives you lemons, demand to see life's manager!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Print this thread out & take it with you to Staples.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Staples gave me the runaround. They say I can't prove that the problem wasn't resolved, as the machine worked when I took it back. Their hardware diagnostic software said things checked out. Also, since I took out the RAM sticks to test them, I could have damaged things. They even stood by the "mistaking the windows version" BS, and I should "look it up on the Internet". And anyway, the work was done a month ago, blah blah.

When I pointed out that I paid for their frakking protection plan, suddenly their tune was that the work shouldn't have been done in store and I shouldn't have been charged for it. But they couldn't refund my money in store because it had been too long, so I'll have to call corporate and file a grievance and/or talk to the warranty people. They said they'd do the repairs for free, but I don't trust them--and HP has already charged me.

I. Hate. Everything.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Be sure to send Staples Customer Service an email & include a link to this thread & mention the store in question. One thing store managers hate -- complaints coming in from Corporate HQ.

Staples.com® | Contact Us

I did the same after an issue crept up w/ Firestone. The VP, Customer Relations, called me and offered $100s in coupon compensation.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...er-steering-problem-365576-2.html#post2489470

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Well, my computer just got back from HP today. Oddly enough, I seem to have all of my data still, despite HP's warnings. According to their invoice it was a motherboard problem. Not sure if they replaced it or just repaired it, but I'm assuming they replaced it. Just uninstalled Norton (again) and installed MSE as per your recommendation. Should I try and reinstall iTunes, as that caused a ton of errors before the hardware went south?

I haven't put the PSU or video card back in yet. A friend told me to make sure everything is running correctly before putting new components back in, and that made sense. About how long should I wait before installing them? And should I install at the same time or try the PSU first?

Oh, and no word back from Staples. Figures.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Go ahead and reinstall iTunes it may very well have been the hardware causing the problem in the first place.
Give it a week or so then install the video and PSU.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Can do. I also had a weird issue starting up this morning; when I first turned the machine on, all I got was the blue HP logo screen (the one before windows startup that has <press F8 for x>). However, that was as far as it got. There was no text at the bottom with the different boot options, just the HP logo. I did a hard restart and the computer started up again normally. Should this be a cause for concern?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Could be, see if it does it again after being off over night again tonight.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Agree...

If it happens again - call HP Support immediately.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

A couple other odd things: like I said, all my data was still on the computer. However, I opened up my control panel and see that somehow my 1 TB HDD is almost full. When I sent the machine away I wasn't anywhere near full. I don't think I had more than 200 GB of data on there, including games and stuff. Going through things to see what, if anything is being duplicated or I don't need anymore.

EDIT: There is a ginormous (773 GB) file on (C named 3590F75ABA9E485486C100C1A9D4FF06PRZNYWNVAGWRNLUN.

I have no idea what it is (it's labeled as just "file"), and it says it was created today. Uhhhh?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

To help ID where the space is being used - 

http://www.jam-software.com/treesize_free/


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Nvm, I figured it out. I guess CC Cleaner makes a very big file when it goes over free space in the hard drive.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad you got it sorted out. . . but I've never known CCleaner to create files like that.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

So now my monitor says it's getting no signal when I tried turning my computer on, nor am I getting any of the startup flourishes from my speakers. /headdesk

EDIT: but then it started up after a minute of leaving it alone in attempt three. Wat.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Which Power Supply is currently installed?


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> Which Power Supply is currently installed?


The default one that came with the machine. I tried calling HP support, but it's "not within business hours."


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is the video card installed or are you using integrated?


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Integrated.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Definitely get back in touch with HP, taking multiple times to boot is usually a PSU issue, do you have a light on the back near the power cord?


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes, and it's on, and was on during the boot attempts. I pressed the power button, the light on the power button turned on, the fans and everything started...but no signal to the monitor, even after ~30 seconds of waiting.

On attempt two, I tried again, same results. I tried unhooking the DVI cable, then hooked it up again (while machine was still on), only to get the same result.

Turned machine off, unhooked cable, reconnected, powered on again. Same result. Immediately called HP's hotline, then posted from my phone. Machine is on during all of this (power light is on, fans are spinning, etc.). Right after posting, screen goes grey and Windows begins starting up. Now everything is running as if nothing had happened.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Strange indeed, was the hard drive activity light flashing on steady or off?


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

That the little orange light right under the power light that is currently blinking? I don't think that came on during the failed boot attempts.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Power or motherboard then, if it was a hung boot(software or hard drive issue) the light would be steady or flashing from slow reads


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

It's doing it again. No blinking orange light, but power is on and fans are running. And I can't call HP because our phone service is out. /headdesk

EDIT: I know the HDD is getting power because I can hear things in there.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Light on the rear on steady?


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes, it was. I could also see the little green light on the motherboard was on too. I managed to get a hold of HP, and they're sending me the box to have it shipped back for repairs. _Again_. At least I won't get charged for this one.

Currently posting on my old iMac.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There's a lot of confusion over the light on the MB, other then high end boards that have multiple lights for Ram, CPU power, etc the vast majority of board it means the 5v standby power is on, that is what is used to wake the system from sleep mode by using the KB or mouse, charging and ipod from the USB ports when the system is shut down. It's really no indication of the proper voltage or if the 12v, 3.3v or standard 5v circuits are operational.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Hmm. Still, the light on the back was on, the power light on the front was on, the fans were running, and at least one time I heard the HDD doing whatever it is that a HDD does when it's running.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's supposed to be transferring the Data to boot
My point was the Power and PSU ligth have more meaning then the motherboard light is all.

Send it let them sort it out, did you ever get anywhere with Staples?


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Ha ha. No.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

You never got a refund from Staples? Seriously -- pursue this matter with Staples. If they don't refund your money on the spot or make other satisfactory arrangements with you, tell the local store manager you will see him in court to seek a civil remedy. Then go to small claims court and file.




jcgriff2 said:


> Be sure to send Staples Customer Service an email & include a link to this thread & mention the store in question. One thing store managers hate -- complaints coming in from Corporate HQ.
> 
> Staples.com | Contact Us



​
Remember, Staples told you that your HP warranty was voided, then charged you $180. They should have made a phone call to verify this - especially given the fact that the system was <6 months old -


MatticusRex said:


> .. As for warranty, I was told that I'd voided it by installing the new components. That was according to Staples, and after that earlier debacle I no longer trust them. In any case, the machine is under 6 months old....





MatticusRex said:


> Talked to HP. They confirmed that it is probably a motherboard issue. They will fix it, because I'm still under warranty. However, since the problem likely originated with the Rosewell PSU, the damage falls under "accidental damage" and I'll have to pay $215 out of pocket. They did say that I can get a refund from staples, as the issue was not resolved by their "fix.".
> 
> That's something, I guess. /sigh


​
Considering that HP replaced the motherboard, Staples is now the one that can't claim they resolved the problem or claim their hardware diags "said things checked out".

Again, had they taken the time to review your new system's history, they would/ should have known about the additional warranty -


MatticusRex said:


> Staples gave me the runaround. They say I can't prove that the problem wasn't resolved, as the machine worked when I took it back. Their hardware diagnostic software said things checked out. Also, since I took out the RAM sticks to test them, I could have damaged things. They even stood by the "mistaking the windows version" BS, and I should "look it up on the Internet". And anyway, the work was done a month ago, blah blah.
> 
> When I pointed out that I paid for their frakking protection plan, suddenly their tune was that the work shouldn't have been done in store and I shouldn't have been charged for it. But they couldn't refund my money in store because it had been too long, so I'll have to call corporate and file a grievance and/or talk to the warranty people. They said they'd do the repairs for free, but I don't trust them--and HP has already charged me.



​
Utter incompetence or insanity come to mind as the only possible reasons why Staples made an asinine statement like this - 


MatticusRex said:


> The tech people at Staples hypothesized that when I installed the drivers for the new video card,* it somehow mistook what version of Windows I was running*, *and the drivers were trying to access files that didn't exist on my machine*.





jcgriff2 said:


> That is one of the most ridiculous statements I have ever heard. If an installing app is looking for "files not found", it would fail.


​
Please pursue a claim with Staples.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

jcgriff2 said:


> You never got a refund from Staples? Seriously -- pursue this matter with Staples. If they don't refund your money on the spot or make other satisfactory arrangements with you, tell the local store manager you will see him in court to seek a civil remedy. Then go to small claims court and file.


They told me that they couldn't give me a refund on-site. The store manager was there and told me that he wasn't authorized to give me my money back. Even though they admit that I never should have been charged, and the repairs never should have been done in-store. Instead, he gave me an 800 number to get in touch with Corporate to work something out. I never called it because at this point I don't trust Staples, and the implication was that Corporate would give me some kind of compensation that wasn't cash, such as gift cards. Since I never want to spend another kriffing penny in that store, that didn't appeal to me.

I contacted Staples at that email address as soon as I was able to get to a computer with internet access. I included a link to the thread and a clear statement of my grievances. I haven't heard a peep in return.



> Remember, Staples told you that your HP warranty was voided, then charged you $180. They should have made a phone call to verify this - especially given the fact that the system was <6 months old -


Like I said, the guy never made a call to try and verify.


> Considering that HP replaced the motherboard, Staples is now the one that can't claim they resolved the problem or claim their hardware diags "said things checked out".
> 
> Again, had they taken the time to review your new system's history, they would/ should have known about the additional warranty -


They were very adamant that their hardware diagnostic software said everything checked out. The paperwork indicated 100% effectiveness or whatever. They made no indication that they looked at my crash dumps.



> Please pursue a claim with Staples.
> 
> Regards. . .
> 
> ...


I've never tried to do anything in small claims court, and I don't know if I could pay for it if I did.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Keep contacting Staples Corporate. Send emails, call customer service, leave messages, etc... hourly, if need be. It's your call of course, but I would not let this go.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

So I should get my machine back from HP tomorrow, but I won't really have a chance to use it until Sunday or Monday. I won't put in any components in for a week or so, like you said last time. Is there anything else I should or should not do during that time? Also, if it fails again before components go in, what happens then? Do I ask HP to replace it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Use Prime 95 to load the cpu > http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/

Furmark to load the GPU> FurMark: VGA Stress Test, Graphics Card and GPU Stability Test, Burn-in Test, OpenGL Benchmark and GPU Temperature | oZone3D.Net


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what jcgriff2 said is correct. Keep contacting them and tell them you will take action against them.

Their comment about the driver mistaken the version of windows you are running is one of the most stupidest things I have ever heard.

I would also ask them to provide proof of their hardware test and the results, sounds to me like someone switched it on said looks ok to me then turned it back off again.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

I've been trying to get in touch with Staples customer service through that email address, sometimes sending multiple emails a day, but I haven't gotten a response. The phone number for customer service appears to only be for online orders. I'm reluctant to try the number the Staples store gave me as I'm pretty sure that a) it goes to Corporate, b)it's been over a month since I was last at the Visalia store. Remember, one of the first things they told me in-store was that they couldn't help me because it had been a month since I'd last had a problem.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

The you need to write a letter to their head office and it should go something like this.

Your address inc email and telephone

refernce number if you have one.

To whome it may concern,

explain the issue and what has already been done.

Then you need a statement like this.

I am still getting the same problems with this system and after trying numerous times to contact your support team by email and telephone I feel must complain.

I received advice that the driver provided must have made a mistake about which operating system it was being installed on. This would imply the the driver software is actually a sentient being with thoughts and feelings which is simply not possible as a driver is a piece of code written by a programmer.

If this is the quality of your technical support I am actually glad I didn't talk to anyone or get a response as they may have given me another bunch of crap.

I am extremley frustrated with your service and I demand a refund or replacement system and if you do not comply within 14 days of receiving this letter then I will be forced to take action against you. Companies like yours especially in these hard hit economic times need to pride themselves on customer care and being able to resolve issues as satisfactorily as possible if you want to keep your customer base or indeed extend it.

You will not get very far treating people like you have treated me and I suspect many others.

I expect this matter to be solved in a satisfactory way that will benefit us both.

Your sincerely

Your name.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Well, this will be my third time attempting to post a reply since I got my computer unpacked. This time it's from my iPhone.

According to my invoice, the motherboard, CPU and memory were repaired or replaced (no indication as to which. When I turned the machine on the first time, there was a brief sputtering sound from one of the fans. I was writing a post when the signal to the monitor died and the orange HDD indicator light stopped blinking. This was between 5 and 10 min after startup. I did a hard reset, booted in safe mode w/networking only for it to happen again after ~5-10 min. The green PSU light on the back is still on, as is the power light. This is the default PSU and integrated GPU.

I noticed two odd things on my desktop as well. One was a .txt file called "Computer Report" that only listed CPU temp and power with no timestamps. There was an .exe file called san2011-1764 as well. I was scanning it when the computer went out the first time. I was trying to post here again when it happened the second time.

So what is my next move? Because I'm absolutely sick of this ****, and I'm sorely tempted to demand a replacement machine from HP or Staples.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Call HP back ask for a replacement, you probably won't get one but at least start asking.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> Call HP back ask for a replacement, you probably won't get one but at least start asking.


*sigh*


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yea I know it's a pain, that's one one of the things I always liked about Dell's on-site service plans, firstly they don't want to send a guy to your house any more then they have to(he shows up with more parts then needed usually), secondly your both there when he puts it back together and it works or it doesn't


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I would definitely demand a new system - bug them to death.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

I just got off the phone with HP Support. I've filed an escalation ticket to talk about getting a new system, and they should call back sometime later this week.

The tech guy at HP hypothesized that it was either a heat or PSU issue, and if a fan blew out like I think it did, then that would make sense.


----------



## SoMeAm (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi MatticusRex,
I see your post were you state "I've filed an escalation ticket to talk about getting a new system, and they should call back sometime later this week." I am assuming that is thru HP TS for an HP case manager. I am a Social Media Ambassador for Hewlett Packard and if you want to sent me your service ticket number beginning w/ 805 or 7501 I can check to see that your escalation is being handled appropriately ... Just let me know
Cheron


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for the offer. HP TS was very quick in getting me set up with a case manager (as in that day). After a bit of phone tag we're at the stage where they email me potential replacement machines. The first offer should be in my inbox early next week.


----------



## SoMeAm (Mar 8, 2011)

MatticusRex,
Thank you for the status update... Very glad to hear Case Manangement team is addressing your concerns.. 
Cheron/SoMeAm


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Alright, I just got my machine back (it was not replaced, since the first repair wasn't done by HP). When I started it up I got that weird sound again, like something getting a rough start spinning. There's also that san2011-1764.exe on my desktop still, and I don't know what it is. I also have a text file on my desktop called "Computer report" that I know wasn't there before. I will attach it. Getting this reply out ASAP in case the machine dies again.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

san2011-1764.exe is the noncommercial version of Sandra Lite meant to be used by home users only not professional repair outlets getting paid for repairs.
Update June 17th, Sandra Lite 2011 SP3 (17.64) - Newest Download

Computer report is a report run after a repair to verify repairs, it's incomplete and 19c(66f) is an unbelievably low temp for a CPU to run they never run lower then the ambient room temp, always warmer.

Refresh my memory on the noise?


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

The noise was sort of an "rrrrr" right as the power was turned on. Upon further reflection, it sounded an awful lot like the sound my iMac makes when powering up. Maybe it was just the HDD turning on? It's also been a bout an hour with no problems. The original advice was to wait a week before trying to put the video card and PSU in, correct?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The noise may be the fan.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Possibly. I'm probably just paranoid. Can you blame me?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No  after being powered off at PSU(unplugged) many boards will start with the fan at full speed and then slow down during post as the automatic control takes over.

Same advice give at least a week then swap in the parts.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Should I put the parts in in stages? Like put in the psu, wait a few days, then install the card?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No just make sure the system is good to go first then swap in both.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

God. Dammit.

Turned it in today, had it running for about five minutes, and get a blue screen. Only caught a glimpse of the problem, but the word zero was in there. Machine dud nor auto restart. After a hard restart I'm now stuck at the blue HP screen, where I can use the f keys for diagnostics.

Oh, and pressing f9 does nothing.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

F8 is the boot menu to get to safe mode.

Or does the screen have instructions across the bottom?


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> F8 is the boot menu to get to safe mode.
> 
> Or does the screen have instructions across the bottom?


It did. I did another hard restart and got into safe mode with networking. Networking is very slow, though.

EDIT: I also can't seem to find any minidumps for the last crash.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Basic drivers/config, only for troubleshooting


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Well now I'm paranoid about restarting out of safe mode again, because I'm afraid I'm going to do something I'll regret if the thing crashes again.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Reboot tapping F8 select Last Known Good Configuration from the list.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

OK, I'm in normal mode now. Should I do all the steps again for posting logs?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Make sure there is a .dmp file from today first though.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Hmm, doesn't appear to be one.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not unusual if it happened on boot.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Well, had another two crashes at least. One while I was away from the computer and another while I was trying to get all the crash dumps. Attaching the minidumps, but not the Perfmon, because I can never remember how to save the damn data sets as html.

If this proves serious, I think I'll be at my breaking point.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Looks like each dump is a different process involved, I ask JC to look at them.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi -

The bugchecks on the 4 most recent BSODs -
*0x1a* = memory management error
*0x19 (0x20,,,)* = corrupted pool block
*0xd7* = driver attempted to unmap an address that was not mapped
*0x4a* = a thread is returning to user mode from a system call when its IRQL is still above PASSIVE_LEVEL -- which I believe to be video 

Overlapping memory addresses reported - 

```
[font=lucida console]WARNING: AtiPcie64 overlaps CLASSPNP[/font]
```
From the driver listing - 1st col = beginning memory address; the 2nd = ending mem add -

```
[font=lucida console]fffff880`0159a000 fffff880`015c5000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`015c5000 fffff880`015f6000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Wed Apr 06 16:07:29 2011 (4D9CC801)
fffff880`015f6000 fffff880`015ff000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01602000 [color=red]fffff880`01632000[/color]   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
[color=blue]fffff880`01630000[/color] fffff880`01638000   AtiPcie64 AtiPcie64.sys Wed Mar 10 09:33:45 2010 (4B97ADC9)
fffff880`01679000 fffff880`016a3000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`016a3000 fffff880`016ac000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`016ac000 fffff880`018b0000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jun 20 23:33:55 2011 (4E001123)[/font]
```
0xfffff880'01632000 - classpnp ending memory address
0xfffff880'01630000 - atipcie64 beginning memory address

They should be the same or the 1st < the 2nd. 


ATI video and atipcie64 - 

```
[font=lucida console]atikmdag.sys      Tue May 11 21:40:21 2010 (4BEA0705) - ATI video
atikmpag.sys      Tue May 11 21:24:19 2010 (4BEA0343) - ATI video

AtiPcie64.sys     Wed Mar 10 09:33:45 2010 (4B97ADC9) - AMD PCIE filter driver[/font]
```
I checked with HP - you have the most revent version from them

Go to ATI for driver updates - 
http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#atikmpag.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#AtiPcie64.sys 

IMO, unknown hardware failure is the likely cause.


Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`

BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110511-19110-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Nov  5 05:38:47.185 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:08.356
BugCheck D7, {fffff900c0805000, 2, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!UserCommitDesktopMemory+15e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD7
PROCESS_NAME:  runonce.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD7_win32k!UserCommitDesktopMemory+15e
Bugcheck code 000000D7
Arguments fffff900`c0805000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 6.07
BiosReleaseDate = 05/04/2011
SystemManufacturer = Hewlett-Packard
SystemProductName = p6710f
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110511-20295-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Nov  5 05:37:06.885 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:13:36.056
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!RtlpNewSecurityObject+e5f )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_20
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x19_20_nt!RtlpNewSecurityObject+e5f
Bugcheck code 00000019
Arguments 00000000`00000020 fffff8a0`0ec5c990 fffff8a0`0ec5cf50 00000000`055c0065
BiosVersion = 6.07
BiosReleaseDate = 05/04/2011
SystemManufacturer = Hewlett-Packard
SystemProductName = p6710f
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110411-21746-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Nov  5 00:22:35.715 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:54:58.260
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+14382 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41201
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  firefox.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41201_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+14382
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00041201 fffff680`000756e0 f3900000`6f091847 fffffa80`06444a50
BiosVersion = 6.07
BiosReleaseDate = 05/04/2011
SystemManufacturer = Hewlett-Packard
SystemProductName = p6710f
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\110411-16286-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Nov  4 16:46:03.150 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:19:48.696
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSystemServiceExit+245 )
PROCESS_NAME:  firefox.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  RAISED_IRQL_FAULT
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_RAISED_IRQL_FAULT_firefox.exe_nt!KiSystemServiceExit+245
Bugcheck code 0000004A
Arguments 00000000`77c8167a 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`08fb6ca0
BiosVersion = 6.07
BiosReleaseDate = 05/04/2011
SystemManufacturer = Hewlett-Packard
SystemProductName = p6710f
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
  [/font]
```


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Unknown hardware failure. Wonderful. So what is my next move, other than updating the video drivers? Is this time to get a replacement? I just want all of this to be over.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you know what they replaced when you sent in?


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

CPU was the last thing they replaced.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It has the original motherboard or that was replaced previously?


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> It has the original motherboard or that was replaced previously?


The motherboard was replaced earlier, as was the memory. This is the second replacement CPU.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Did you update the ATI drivers? 


MatticusRex said:


> CPU was the last thing they replaced.


OS install date = 15 July 2011

They should have reinstalled Windows 7 after replacing the CPU, IMO. The new CPU may somehow be responsible for the overlapping memory addresses.

HP Pavilion p6710f Desktop PC - http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?product=5049513&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&lang=en&cc=us

I suggest that you reinstall the OS. Backup personal files. Press F11 during boot-up to reinstall Windows 7 using the HDD recovery partition.
Page 16 - http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c02054803.pdf

​Anyone know if Prcessor ID is CPU specific? i.e., should it be identical if the CPU was replaced? From the dumps -

```
[FONT=lucida console][B]Mon [COLOR=navy]Aug 22[/COLOR] 15:15:12.468 [COLOR=navy]2011[/COLOR] (UTC - 4:00)[/B][/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console]Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 42 - Handle 0004h][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Socket Designation            CPU 1[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Processor Type                Central Processor[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Processor Family              edh - Specification Reserved[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Processor Manufacturer        AMD              [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][COLOR=red]Processor ID                  a00f1000fffb8b17[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Processor Version             AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 640 Processor                  [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Processor Voltage             8fh - 1.5V[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]External Clock                200MHz[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Max Speed                     3000MHz[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Current Speed                 3000MHz[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Status                        Enabled Populated[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Processor Upgrade             Other[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]L1 Cache Handle               0005h[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]L2 Cache Handle               0006h[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]L3 Cache Handle               0007h[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Serial Number                  [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Asset Tag Number               [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Part Number[/FONT]
```


```
[FONT=lucida console][B]Sat [COLOR=navy]Nov  5[/COLOR] 05:37:06.885 [COLOR=navy]2011[/COLOR] (UTC - 4:00)[/B][/FONT]
 
[FONT=lucida console][Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 42 - Handle 0004h][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Socket Designation            CPU 1[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Processor Type                Central Processor[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Processor Family              edh - Specification Reserved[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Processor Manufacturer        AMD              [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console][COLOR=red]Processor ID                  a00f1000fffb8b17[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Processor Version             AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 640 Processor                  [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Processor Voltage             8fh - 1.5V[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]External Clock                200MHz[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Max Speed                     3000MHz[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Current Speed                 3000MHz[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Status                        Enabled Populated[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Processor Upgrade             Other[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]L1 Cache Handle               0005h[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]L2 Cache Handle               0006h[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]L3 Cache Handle               0007h[/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Serial Number                  [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Asset Tag Number               [/FONT]
[FONT=lucida console]Part Number[/FONT]
```


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

So apparently HP is having trouble figuring out whats causing it too.
See if you can get them to replace it.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

I'll try griff's idea first, but if it doesn't fix things I should ask for a replacement, right?


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh, and should I update the drivers before or after reinstalling?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

When you reach the Desktop after reinstall, let Windows Updates install first.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

And then my computer freezes up while I'm backing things up. Should I be worried about a corrupted save?


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Um, is it normal for it to take several minutes to shut down after a restore? After installing the windows update I ran the Norton uninstaller so that I could install MSE. I got to the part where I restart and now I'm stuck at the "shutting down" screen.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Nvm I resolved it. Reinstalling things and updating the video drivers. Give it another week before adding components?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Is the system still freezing at all?

Did Windows Updates install the ATI driver?

Run Driver Verifier - see if it flags any 3rd party drivers.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

Use the system. Driver Verifier will run in the background. It needs to run for 36 hours minimum or BSOD.

If the system BSODs - BSOD Posting Instructions - NT6x 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

jcgriff2 said:


> Is the system still freezing at all?
> 
> Did Windows Updates install the ATI driver?
> 
> ...


Freezing seems to have stopped for now. Windows update installed the drivers, I think, but I went to ATI and downloaded the auto-detect and update tool just to be sure. It just finished updating. While it was doing so, the monitor signal cut out a couple times, then came right back. There was a little thing on my task bar that said that the display driver stopped responding and was repaired. Is that normal?

I haven't transferred my data back to the machine yet. I'm going to try the driver verifier right now.

EDIT: Did the steps for driver verifier and restarted. I didn't get a BSOD, so that's good, right?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

MatticusRex said:


> While it was doing so, the monitor signal cut out a couple times, then came right back. There was a little thing on my task bar that said that the display driver stopped responding and was repaired. Is that normal?


That would be normal when updating the video driver.

Check Device Manager - see what driver version is installed & the driver date -
START | type *devmgmt.msc*


MatticusRex said:


> Did the steps for driver verifier and restarted. I didn't get a BSOD, so that's good, right?


No BSOD upon reboot after Driver Verifer was enabled means that no boot drivers were flagged. D/V is still at work.

Driver Verifier query - select last option on the 1st screen.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

jcgriff2 said:


> That would be normal when updating the video driver.
> 
> Check Device Manager - see what driver version is installed & the driver date


Is it normal for it to keep cutting out and back after the drivers have been installed through device manager? Because that's happened twice since I updated the drivers.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Got another freeze. First Firefox stopped responding, then everything froze while trying to force quit.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

MatticusRex said:


> Is it normal for it to keep cutting out and back after the drivers have been installed through device manager? Because that's happened twice since I updated the drivers.


During install yes but not after they are installed.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Uh, I'm pretty sure that it's not normal for there to be a flickering green and black pattern (like something out of the matrix) going on while I'm stuck at the "starting windows" screen, correct?

EDIT: and now it won't start up at all. Power light is on, but no HDD activity light and no signal to the monitor.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Eventually got it to start and run startup repair. Got as far as the login screen when the image went haywire again and everything froze.

EDIT: Managed to finally get it started in normal mode.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

There is no doubt you are still experiencing hardware problems.

I suggest you contact HP again and tell them of Windows 7 reinstall (which rules out the OS as the problem).


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Well, my replacement machine arrived today, a model better than what I had before. However, for some reason it's not connecting to my wireless network, despite having built in wi-fi. It's in the same place as my old machine was (maybe even closer to the router), and my phone still has wi fi. I've reset the router twice but it hasn't worked. Should I just plug the Ethernet cord in, which would then cut off wireless to the house? Do I need to go buy one of those USB wifi adapters?

Also, my monitor is stuck on a really low resolution, and I can't get it to go to the monitors native setting. In fact, it's just called "generic non-HP monitor" on the device list, rather than by it's product name. Will this go away if I can get online and do the windows updates?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check in device manager for any missing drivers.
Start in the search box type Device Manager hit enter.

Does the wifi adapter see the wireless network?


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> Check in device manager for any missing drivers.
> Start in the search box type Device Manager hit enter.
> 
> Does the wifi adapter see the wireless network?


Yes, it sees the network but says it has no signal...and now my monitor is saying the same thing. /headdesk


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Reboot checking the video cable along the way.

Did the PC come with an antenna for the wifi card make sure it's attached and screwed on tight.


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> Reboot checking the video cable along the way.
> 
> Did the PC come with an antenna for the wifi card make sure it's attached and screwed on tight.


The PC did not come with an antenna.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Interesting, is the wifi a add in card? do you see screw terminals on the back of the card?


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> Interesting, is the wifi a add in card? do you see screw terminals on the back of the card?


I think it's built into the motherboard. I don't see any screw terminals on the back. Also, I still can't change the monitor resolution. It's just listed as generic non PnP monitor and is licked at 640x480. Device manager says drivers are up to date.

EDIT: now it can't find any connections


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Now I've got it hooked up directly to the modem and I still ant get Internet. Now it's saying "Local Area Connection does not have a valid IP configuration.

EDIT : oh thank god I got the Internet to work


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

So my screen resolution is still stuck at 640x480. I downloaded the newest drivers for my APU to solve the problem...but I can't install them because the installer window is too big for my screen resolution, and I can't click the "Install" button (or even see it).

EDIT: Managed to install the software by switching to portrait mode and restarted. I'm still stuck at 640x480. Opening AMD VISION control center shows that that software recognizes what display I have (an Acer S210HL) but I'm not able to do anything about it. I've downloaded the drivers from Acer's site too, and I still can't figure out how to get the computer to recognize them.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Right click on a empty area of the desktop select screen resolution, then advanced settings in the advanced window on the adapter tab click on list all modes, see if you can select the resolution there.
Hopefully you can see all the buttons


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

List of valid modes shows 640x480 256 colors, 640x480 High Color, and 640x480 True color.

Also, the monitor only gets signal if its turned in at bootup, and even then it takes until I'm at the login screen for any images to appear.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What video does this one have?
What ports are in the back VGA, DVI, HDMI?
Which are you using?


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> What video does this one have?
> What ports are in the back VGA, DVI, HDMI?
> Which are you using?


This one has an AMD A8-3850 APU, with a VGA and DVI port on the back. I'm using the DVI port.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Any chance you can use the VGA connector to see if it's the same?


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

I'd have to go see if I still have it somewhere. But anyway, I'm behind schedule. Off to Disneyland for me!


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

Alright, so my more tech-savvy friend came over and resolved the monitor issue. We did some research and it turns out that my particular computer's APU is not compatible with my particular monitor when going through the DVI port. I've got the VGA cable in and it works fine. The wireless is still an issue, as it'll say that I have no bars, but I'll still connect to the internet at a good rate. We're going to go out and get some ethernet cable so that I can have wireless and solid internet for my computer.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does it use the Windows wireless manager or a third party wireless manager?


----------



## MatticusRex (Jul 11, 2011)

It uses the Windows wireless manager, but it's a moot point now that it's hooked up with an ethernet cable directly to the router.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Make sure there is not a 3rd party wireless manager under Start/Programs, most OEM PC's do not use the Windows wireless manager which disables the icon in the task bar, yours may not be installed correctly or partially installed causing a conflict with Windows reporting the correct info. If there is one somewhere you could uninstall it letting windows manage the wireless connection


----------

